# Microsoft gibt zu: Playstation hat die besseren Exklusivspiele



## Icetii (23. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsoft gibt zu: Playstation hat die besseren Exklusivspiele* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Microsoft gibt zu: Playstation hat die besseren Exklusivspiele*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## FeralKid (23. November 2022)

Umgekehrt gibt sony zu, dass Microsoft ihnen in Sachen Gaming haushoch überlegen ist: Mit den Markführenden Systemen im Bereich PC-Gaming, Cloudgaming, Spiele-Abos und dem größten und erfolgreichsten Spielekatalog, insbesondere nach Abschluss der Übernahme. Den eigenen Spielekatalog stellt Sony dem komplett unter den Scheffel.

So stehts abschließend in der Erklärung von Sony.

Also die Papiere die da von der CMA veröffentlich wurden, sind voller Lügen beider Unternehmen, bis sich die Balken biegen und dienem nur dem einen Zweck:

Entweder die Übernahme durchzuwinken oder sie zu verhindern. Völlig absurd ist das ganze mittlerweile geworden.

Auch sowas hier von Sony:
„without call of duty, the potential audience for playstation games would be irreparably reduced an the potential returns for developers of playstation games, would be greatly diminished“


----------



## TheRattlesnake (23. November 2022)

Es wird immer lächerlicher. 

Ich hätte da ein Vorschlag. Man lässt den Deal durchgehen. Aber dafür muss MS die Gamingsparte komplett abspalten damit diese Querfinanzierung ein Ende hat.


----------



## Hurshi (23. November 2022)

Und wenn beide endlich mal aufhören mit diesem Exclusivmist würden alle mehr verdienen und es gäb weniger Streit , bzw finden die eh wieder was anderes . Ach es is so sinnlos wenn Firmen zu viel Geld haben und nicht mehr wissen was se kaufen sollen. Und wir bekommen dann verbugten Müll vorgesetzt für 80 Euro jear.


----------



## ElvisMozart (23. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Umgekehrt gibt sony zu, dass Microsoft ihnen in Sachen Gaming haushoch überlegen ist: Mit den Markführenden Systemen im Bereich PC-Gaming, Cloudgaming, Spiele-Abos und dem größten und erfolgreichsten Spielekatalog, insbesondere nach Abschluss der Übernahme. Den eigenen Spielekatalog stellt Sony dem komplett unter den Scheffel.
> 
> So stehts abschließend in der Erklärung von Sony.


Zeig mir mal bitte ne Quelle , wo Sony sagt, dass Microsoft den größten und erfolgreichsten Spielekatalog hat? 

Jetzt, auf einmal, als Microsoft mit ihren Aussagen in ne ähnliche Richtung geht, sind das auf einmal alles Lügen. Bleib mal konsequent


----------



## FeralKid (23. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal bitte ne Quelle , wo Sony sagt, dass Microsoft den größten und erfolgreichsten Spielekatalog hat?
> 
> Jetzt, auf einmal, als Microsoft mit ihren Aussagen in ne ähnliche Richtung geht, sind das auf einmal alles Lügen. Bleib mal konsequent



Aus dem Sony Dokument an die CMA:

"But this theory of harm is about Microsoft using its leading position in PC OSs, cloud platform services, and gaming content (via the acquired Activision content) to foreclose competition in cloud gaming"

"The Transaction threatens the gaming ecosystem at a critical moment. It would take an irreplaceable gaming franchise, Call of Duty, out of independent hands and combine it with Microsoft’s highly-successful gaming system (Xbox), leading multi-game subscription service (Game Pass), dominant PC OS (Windows), and leading cloud platform (Azure). The only way to preserve robust competition and protect consumers and independent developers is to ensure that Activision remains independently owned and controlled."

Wie gesagt: spätestens nach der Übernahme sieht sony den "Leading Gaming Content" bei MS. Und da sind noch etliche solcher Aussagen in dem Sony Dokument. Bspw würde Microsoft Genre wie zB shooter mit allen relevanten Marken dominieren. 

Sie schieben sich den Ball genauso hin und her wie MS das umgekehrt macht.


----------



## StarFox86 (23. November 2022)

Microsoft hat genug Geld. Muss nur was draus machen

Rare Sea of Thieves ist alles? Bei Perfect Dark helfen & dann Banjo Kazooie Tooie Conker Bad Fur Day Remakes (z. B. mit Hilfe von Double Fine Psychonauts 2) für Steam & dann neue Spiele von Banjo & Conker & mit Nintendo zusammenarbeiten an einem Donkey Kong 64 2 für Nintendo Switch , halbes Jahr später X Box & 1 Jahr später PC. Dann weiter Diddy Kong Racing 2, weiter kaufen z.B. A Wolf Among Us 2.

Psychonauts 3

Tja Halo hat man ja gehen lassen.

Man könnte auch alte Rare Titel auffrischen wie Sabre Wolf etc.

Gibt genug Potenzial, also wenigsten in X Box & Windoof stechen & mehr in Spieleentwickler wie Life is Strange Dontnod bei Square etc.


----------



## ElvisMozart (23. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Aus dem Sony Dokument an die CMA:
> 
> "But this theory of harm is about Microsoft using its leading position in PC OSs, cloud platform services, and gaming content (via the acquired Activision content) to foreclose competition in cloud gaming"
> 
> ...


Was zitierst du da eig.? 
Dein Zitat steht nirgends so im Dokument. Wenn man danach googelt, findet man nur deinen Kommentar auf PC-Games.  Aus dem offiziellen Statement ist das jedenfalls nicht zitiert. Sind das deine "Fakten" von den du immer sprichst? Nur mal so als Tipp. Es ist kein Zitat mehr, wenn du da dein eigenes Zeug mit anhängst


----------



## Garfield1980 (23. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Aus dem Sony Dokument an die CMA:
> 
> "But this theory of harm is about Microsoft using its leading position in PC OSs, cloud platform services, and gaming content (via the acquired Activision content) to foreclose competition in cloud gaming"
> 
> ...


Bei so etwas immer die Quelle als Link mit angeben.


Hurshi schrieb:


> Und wenn beide endlich mal aufhören mit diesem Exclusivmist würden alle mehr verdienen und es gäb weniger Streit , bzw finden die eh wieder was anderes . Ach es is so sinnlos wenn Firmen zu viel Geld haben und nicht mehr wissen was se kaufen sollen. Und wir bekommen dann verbugten Müll vorgesetzt für 80 Euro jear.


Exklusivspiele sind halt notwendig, damit sich die Konsolen voneinander abheben. Bei den Spielen der Konsolenhersteller sind verbugte Spiele eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## FeralKid (23. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Was zitierst du da eig.?
> Dein Zitat steht nirgends so im Dokument. Wenn man danach googelt, findet man nur deinen Kommentar auf PC-Games.  Aus dem offiziellen Statement ist das jedenfalls nicht zitiert. Sind das deine "Fakten" von den du immer sprichst? Nur mal so als Tipp. Es ist kein Zitat mehr, wenn du da dein eigenes Zeug mit anhängst


Doch tut es...
Soll ich dir jetzt das gesamte sony Dokument anhängen?
Ich denke Google wird dir schon helfen.

Hier nur für dich unten😘

Und dann gerne mal per Strg+f den Text einfügen und danach suchen... 

Es tut mir unendlich leid für dich aber es steht da tatsächlich 1:1 so drin.
Nur mal so als Tipp: Erst richtig informieren, dann antworten.


----------



## Garfield1980 (23. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Doch tut es...
> Soll ich dir jetzt das gesamte sony Dokument anhängen?
> Ich denke Google wird dir schon helfen.
> Und dann gerne mal per Strg+f den Text einfügen und danach suchen...
> ...


Was ist so schwer daran den Link anzugeben? Das macht man generell wenn man etwas zitiert.


----------



## FeralKid (23. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Was ist so schwer daran den Link anzugeben? Das macht man generell wenn man etwas zitiert.


Ich habe im Datei angehängt. Ok für dich? 😉
Ist doch eh klar daß er sich wieder irrt. Als würde ich Zitate fälschen. Eieiei. Sowas kann auch nur von einem Sony Fanboy kommen...


----------



## Garfield1980 (23. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich habe im Datei angehängt. Ok für dich? 😉
> Ist doch eh klar daß er sich wieder irrt. Als würde ich Zitate fälschen. Eieiei. Sowas kann auch nur von einem Sony Fanboy kommen...


Passt


----------



## ElvisMozart (23. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Doch tut es...
> Soll ich dir jetzt das gesamte sony Dokument anhängen?
> Ich denke Google wird dir schon helfen.
> 
> ...


Wieso verlinkst du nicht einfach das Dokument?


----------



## FeralKid (23. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Wieso verlinkst du nicht einfach das Dokument?


Hängt doch längst an. 

Ließ dir das ruhig auch mal in Gänze durch. Sony stellt sich als völlig hilflos ohne CoD dar. Von ihrem eigenen Spielekatolog scheinen sie nicht sonderlich überzeugt zu sein... 
Und bevor das jetzt wieder falsch aufgefasst wird, mir ist schon klar, daß sich gegenüber den Behörden beide gerade kleiner machen, als die sind. So war mein ausgehender Post gemeint.


----------



## Garfield1980 (23. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Hängt doch längst an.


Gibt ihm halt noch den Link damit die Diskussion ein Ende hat.


----------



## ElvisMozart (23. November 2022)

Jo, der Punkt geht an dich. 

Trotzdem steht da nirgends, dass Sony zugibt ,dass Microsoft den " größten und erfolgreichsten Spielekatalog" hat. Das interpretierst du nur wieder da rein


----------



## FeralKid (23. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Jo, der Punkt geht an dich.
> 
> Trotzdem steht da nirgends, dass Sony zugibt ,dass Microsoft den " größten und erfolgreichsten Spielekatalog" hat. Das interpretierst du nur wieder da rein



Dann halt den "führenden" Spielekatolog den MS hat, um wortwörtlich zu bleiben. Das heißt sinngemäß ja das gleiche... *rolleyes*

"But this theory of harm is about Microsoft using its leading position in PC OSs, cloud platform services, and gaming content (via the acquired Activision content) to foreclose competition in cloud gaming"

"The Transaction threatens the gaming ecosystem at a critical moment. It would take an irreplaceable gaming franchise, Call of Duty, out of independent hands and combine it with Microsoft’s highly-successful gaming system (Xbox), leading multi-game subscription service (Game Pass), dominant PC OS (Windows), and leading cloud platform (Azure). The only way to preserve robust competition and protect consumers and independent developers is to ensure that Activision remains independently owned and controlled."


----------



## ElvisMozart (23. November 2022)

Nein, das heißt eben sinngemäß nicht das gleiche. 
Führend, wenn die Übernahme durchgeht, nicht JETZT.


----------



## FeralKid (23. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Nein, das heißt eben sinngemäß nicht das gleiche.
> Führend, wenn die Übernahme durchgeht, nicht JETZT.


Genau. Jetzt habe ich ja auch extra nicht geschrieben und von Anfang an gesagt, daß es mit dem Deal zusammen hängt.
Du willst es auch einfach falsch verstehen, oder?

Sony schreibt es ja sogar extra noch in Klammern dazu. - - > Wenn der Deal durchgeht, verfügt MS über den marktführenden Gaming content.
Sagt Sony.

Und wie bewertest du den hier von sony:
"without call of duty, the potential audience for playstation games would be irreparably reduced an the potential returns for developers of playstation games, would be greatly diminished“

So mega... 😂


----------



## LOX-TT (23. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ist doch eh klar daß er sich wieder irrt. Als würde ich Zitate fälschen. Eieiei. Sowas kann auch nur von einem Sony Fanboy kommen...


jeder Thread zur Xbox und Sony Thematik mit deiner Diskussion fühlt sich irgendwie an wie bei Wetterfrosch Phil, es ist immer und immer das selbe





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XD2ZC11pPPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## FeralKid (23. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> jeder Thread zur Xbox und Sony Thematik mit deiner Diskussion fühlt sich irgendwie an wie bei Wetterfrosch Phil, es ist immer und immer das selbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, wenigstens konnte er dieses mal über seinen Schatten springen. Also bringt es vielleicht doch was.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (23. November 2022)

Freut euch schon auf die nächsten zehn+ Seiten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. November 2022)

Die Vorzeichen für den Deal sind heute zumindest nicht besser geworden.





__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1595547174636584961

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Phone (24. November 2022)

Jede Seite sagt genau das was am besten passt um das zu bekommen was sie wollen.

Ich glaube der Deal wäre schon lange durch wenn Spencer nicht jede Woche ein neues Interview geben würde wo er Dünnschiss redet...
Bei Zenimax hat man geseheb6wie viel Wert seine Aussagen bezüglich bestehenden IPs haben.

Das MS jedes Mal nen längeren Deal vorschlägt zeigt doch wie verzweifelt sie dafür kämpfen.
Let us compete? BULLSHIT!
Aus meiner Erfahrung gehen die Kontrahenten gemeinsam an die Startlinie und wenn der Schuss kommt wird gerannt..
Wer als erstes im Ziel ist bei gleichen Bedingungen hat gewonnen... Nun will MS im 100m Sprint nen Vorsprung von 50m haben weil es sonst nicht klappt?

Würden sie das Geld in ihre Studios investieren und mehr Third Party Deals wie mit a plague tale requiem haben würde das alles anders aussehen.
Es ist offensichtlich das entweder A... MS nicht will oder B sie es einfach nicht können und dann sollte man nicht noch mehr Unternehmen opfern  die sie zu Grunde richten.

Alle sagen das was nötig ist damit sie ihren Willen bekommen...MS übertreibt leider wieder Maßlos. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeralKid (24. November 2022)

Der Deal geht vor allem deswegen nicht so schnell durch, da es hier um eine Entscheidung zu big tech (MS, Apple, Google und Amazon) geht und die Frage, ob diese Konzerne durch große merger überhaupt weiter wachsen dürfen. Eine Grundsatzdebatte also. Mit dem gejammere von Sony hat das ganze tatsächlich nur am Rande zu tun. Auch wenn die trolls es gerne anders hätten... CoD ist keinesfalls der Hauptgrund für die Verzögerung, zumal es MS um ganz andere IPs bei dem Deal geht. Daher ist man auch bereit, CoD dauerhaft auf der Playstation zu belassen. Aber selbst solche großen Zugeständnisse sind bei big tech noch kein Garant für wirkliches gelingen des Deals. Vor ein paar Jahren noch, wäre daß wohl komplett problemlos gewesen und man hätte direkt durchgewunken. Heute ist die politische Debatte jedoch anders.

Wen es interessiert, der solle sich gern den aktuellen Artikel dazu in der New York Times durchlesen.


----------



## Datalus (24. November 2022)

Von beiden Seiten die lächerlichste Übernahme in der Branche.

Beide heulen wie kleine Kinder.


----------



## FeralKid (24. November 2022)

Es wird verdammt hart für den Deal. Leider. 

Die FTC wird wohl dagegen klagen. Zwar hat sie schlechte Chancen die Klage auf rechtlicher Ebene auch zu gewinnen, aber es würde soviel Zeit bedeuten, dass der Deal ab August 2023 neu verhandelt werden müsste.

Wer weiß, vielleicht übernimmt MS dann auch "nur" Blizzard oder "nur" King, oder eben die beiden. Denn das sind ja die Unternehmen weswegen MS den Deal im wesentlichen machen will.

Hier die Quelle:








						Feds likely to challenge Microsoft’s $69 billion Activision takeover
					

A lawsuit would be the FTC’s biggest merger challenge to date under Chair Lina Khan.




					www.politico.com


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. November 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Alle sagen das was nötig ist damit sie ihren Willen bekommen...MS übertreibt leider wieder Maßlos.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hatte vor paar Tagen noch mit paar Usern im PCGHX darüber diskutiert, dass MS mMn die Identität/Seele fehlt in ihren Produkten. Witzig zu sehen, dass Steve Jobs auch der Ansicht war, auch wenn er es hier Kultur nennt^^

Insbesondere im Gaming Sektor können sie dahingehend eine Menge von den japanischen Kollegen lernen.


----------



## Garfield1980 (24. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Es wird verdammt hart für den Deal. Leider.
> 
> Die FTC wird wohl dagegen klagen. Zwar hat sie schlechte Chancen die Klage auf rechtlicher Ebene auch zu gewinnen, aber es würde soviel Zeit bedeuten, dass der Deal ab August 2023 neu verhandelt werden müsste.
> 
> ...


Das Sorgenkind Blizzard kann ich mir noch vorstellen, vom Goldesel King wird man sich dagegen niemals trennen.


----------



## Yosh1907 (24. November 2022)

Jeder der halbwegs was mit Videospielen was am Hut hat, weiß dass Sony die besseren Titel hat. Deswegen sind Sie ja auch so erfolgreich. Die Leute wissen, Qualität und großartige Unterhaltung kommt. 

Schön, dass MS das auch einsieht. Statt aber dieses "aufgesetzte Einsehen" könnte man sich auch mal bemühen die Qualität der eigenen Spiele zu erhöhen. Damit vllt ein neues Halo oder GOW oder eventuell auch mal Fable mehr als ein Schulterzucken bei Menschen auslöst.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (24. November 2022)

Yosh1907 schrieb:


> Jeder der halbwegs was mit Videospielen was am Hut hat, weiß dass Sony die besseren Titel hat.


Jeder der halbwegs was mit Videospielen am Hut hat weiß dass man das nicht so pauschal sagen kann weil es Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## Yosh1907 (25. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Jeder der halbwegs was mit Videospielen am Hut hat weiß dass man das nicht so pauschal sagen kann weil es Geschmackssache ist.



Man kann objektiv gute Qualitat auch schätzen selbst wenn es nicht den eigenen Geschmack trifft.


----------



## ElvisMozart (25. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Und wie bewertest du den hier von sony:
> "without call of duty, the potential audience for playstation games would be irreparably reduced an the potential returns for developers of playstation games, would be greatly diminished“
> 
> So mega... 😂


Wie soll ich es denn bewerten?  
CoD ist mit die erfolgreichste Reihe auf der Playstation und dominiert so gut wie jedes Jahr die Verkaufscharts. CoD ist DER MP-SHOOTER auf der Playstation.
Viele Spieler würden, ohne CoD, wohl zur Xbox/PC wechseln. Ergo schrumpft die Spielerschaft. Das wiederum macht die Plattform für Entwickler weniger attraktiv. Klingt für mich alles plausibel. Ähnlich würde es mit Fifa aussehen. Der Verlust solcher Siele-Reihen, würde jeder Plattform enorm schaden.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Naja, wenigstens konnte er dieses mal über seinen Schatten springen. Also bringt es vielleicht doch was.


Ich hab kein Problem über meinen Schatten zu springen. Das Problem hast eher du. Deshalb entsteht auch jedes mal ne  Endlossdiskussion, wenn du daran beteiligt bist.
Und falls du mal nicht weiter weißt und in ner Sackgasse  bist, schreibst einfach gar nix mehr, anstatt Einsicht zu zeigen.


----------



## FeralKid (28. November 2022)

Yosh1907 schrieb:


> Jeder der halbwegs was mit Videospielen was am Hut hat, weiß dass Sony die besseren Titel hat. Deswegen sind Sie ja auch so erfolgreich. Die Leute wissen, Qualität und großartige Unterhaltung kommt.
> 
> Schön, dass MS das auch einsieht. Statt aber dieses "aufgesetzte Einsehen" könnte man sich auch mal bemühen die Qualität der eigenen Spiele zu erhöhen. Damit vllt ein neues Halo oder GOW oder eventuell auch mal Fable mehr als ein Schulterzucken bei Menschen auslöst.


Ich kenne viele die das anders sehen. Vor allem in der 360 Gen hat die Xbox klar die besseren Exklusivspiele und auch in Zukunft wird das wohl wieder so sein, wenn man sich mal die ganzen Studios und fetten IPs, die MS nun besitzt anschaut. Und wenn dann auch noch der ActivisionBlizzard Deal zustande kommt, dann stellt sich diese Frage überhaupt nicht mehr. Das weiß auch sony selbst und geben es schließlich offen zu. Die besten und erfolgreichsten Spiele gehören dann (fast) ALLE Microsoft.

@Elvis.
Ich habe noch nie nicht mehr geantwortet, weil ich nichts beizutragen wüsste. Der Grund warum ich manchmal nicht mehr antworte ist schlicht und ergreifend Zeitmangel. Gibt ja noch ein schönes Leben abseits vom Gaming und diesem Forums hier.


----------



## FeralKid (28. November 2022)

Yosh1907 schrieb:


> Man kann objektiv gute Qualitat auch schätzen selbst wenn es nicht den eigenen Geschmack trifft.


Qualität können beide, darum geht es nicht. Sony setzt fast nur noch auf Action Adventures. Ein Casual Gamer Genre, aber nichts für Spieler mit Skills, die Lust haben auf richtiges  competitives Gaming. Sony beliefert da nur einen kleinen Bruchteil des Marktes und wenn man sich die Spielerzahlen betrachtet wird schnell klar, dass andere Genres wesentlich beliebter sind. Bspw war der erfolgreichste Exklusivtitel der letzten Konsolengen ein Xbox Game, nämlich Sea of Thieves. Mit ca. 30 Mio Spielern beliebter als jedes Sony Game. Und einem SoT kann man (mittlerweile) definitiv nicht die Qualität absprechen. Ebenso wenig wie einem Gears 5, Halo Infinite oder der Forza Reihe. Aber auch kleinere Spiele wie State of Decay 2 oder Grounded machen vielen Menschen mehr Spaß, als diese 08/16 Action Adventures. Das kann ich schon gut nachvollziehen. Also doch, am Ende ist vieles Geschmackssache. Aber Erfolg ist in vielfältiger Form messbar. Bspw bei Spielerzahlen und da liegen die MS Titel meist vor denen von Sony. Allem Vorweg: Minecraft.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (28. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele die das anders sehen. Vor allem in der 360 Gen hat die Xbox klar die besseren Exklusivspiele und auch in Zukunft wird das wohl wieder so sein, wenn man sich mal die ganzen Studios und fetten IPs, die MS nun besitzt anschaut.


Stimmst mir oben zu wo ich sagte dass das Geschmackssache ist aber schreibst dann den selben Blödsinn wie Yosh nur dass du Sony in MS änderst.


----------



## FeralKid (28. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Stimmst mir oben zu wo ich sagte dass das Geschmackssache ist aber schreibst dann den selben Blödsinn wie Yosh nur dass du Sony in MS änderst.


Naja, er schreibt ja auch, daß man Qualität objektiv messen kann. Bitteschön: den aktuellen metacritc Rekord hält Microsoft. Er stammt aus 2021. Soll ihm nur zeigen, dass er sich selbst belügt mit seiner Äusserung. 

Natürlich stimme ich zu, dass es Geschmackssache ist. Allerdings: Erfolg ist messbar und bezogen auf die Spiele kann man sagen, dass MS über die wesentlich erfolgreicheren Spiele verfügt. An solche Spielerzahlen kommen die Sony Games einfach nicht ran. Das gilt nochmals mehr, wenn der ActivisionBlizzard Deal durch ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele die das anders sehen. Vor allem in der 360 Gen hat die Xbox klar die besseren Exklusivspiele


Ist das so? In der 360 Ära gabs auch primär nur Halo, Gears und Forza Motorsport/Horizon. Andere Reihen wie Fable, Project Gotham Racing und Rare-Spiele (BK: Nuts & Bolts, Perfect Dark Zero oder Viva Pinata) gabs zwar, waren aber mit 2 oder 3 Titeln eindeutig eher nur 2. Geige. Sie hatten gute Spiele aber eindeutig besser definitiv nicht.

Sony hatte Uncharted, inFamous, Killzone, Resistance, Little Big Planet, Heavy Rain, Beyond: Two Souls, God of War, Gran Turismo ...


----------



## TheRattlesnake (28. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Naja, er schreibt ja auch, daß man Qualität objektiv messen kann.


Würde ich so auch nicht unterschreiben. Mag vielleicht auf den technischen Zustand eines Spiels zutreffen aber auf den ganzen Rest der zu einem Spiel gehört wohl kaum.


----------



## Garfield1980 (28. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Qualität können beide, darum geht es nicht. Sony setzt fast nur noch auf Action Adventures. Ein Casual Gamer Genre, aber nichts für Spieler mit Skills, die Lust haben auf richtiges  competitives Gaming.


Wer behauptet man braucht bei den Sony Action Adventures keine Skills, hat die Spiele nie auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad gezockt. God of War Ragnarök fordert einen bereits auf dem mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Sony beliefert da nur einen kleinen Bruchteil des Marktes und wenn man sich die Spielerzahlen betrachtet wird schnell klar, dass andere Genres wesentlich beliebter sind. Bspw war der erfolgreichste Exklusivtitel der letzten Konsolengen ein Xbox Game, nämlich Sea of Thieves. Mit ca. 30 Mio Spielern beliebter als jedes Sony Game.


Sony gibt zu ihren Spielen garkeine Spielerzahlen bekannt sondern nur Verkaufszahlen, wie kannst du das also beurteilen?

Dank dem Gamepass sind Spielerzahlen auch nicht mehr 100% aussagekräftig, da auch Spieler dazu gezählt werden, die nur kurz reingespielt haben und dann feststellten, dass das Spiel nichts für sie ist.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele die das anders sehen. Vor allem in der 360 Gen hat die Xbox klar die besseren Exklusivspiele


MS hatte bis 2010 ein starkes Line Up, dann kam Kinect und man hat extrem abgebaut. Sony hatte einen schwachen Start aber gegen Ende der Gen einen starken Lauf. Letztendlich lässt sich nicht eindeutig sagen, wer die besseren Spiele hatte.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Und einem SoT kann man (mittlerweile) definitiv nicht die Qualität absprechen. Ebenso wenig wie einem Gears 5, Halo Infinite oder der Forza Reihe. Aber auch kleinere Spiele wie State of Decay 2 oder Grounded machen vielen Menschen mehr Spaß, als diese 08/16 Action Adventures. Das kann ich schon gut nachvollziehen. Also doch, am Ende ist vieles Geschmackssache.


Naja, bei Halo Infinite wurde in erster Linie der MP gefeiert, die Singleplayer Kampagne wurde dagegen in vielen Tests zu recht kritisiert.


----------



## Phone (28. November 2022)

MS hat die ganzen schönen IPs mit den sie nicht machen weil sie nicht kreativ genug sind. 
MS ist nicht in der Lage das zu handhaben, dafür sind sie auch nicht bekannt. 
Die Spieler scheinen auch nur noch auf eins aus zu sein "BESITZEN" 
Wie kann es sein das selbst wenn es so wenig FP Releases gib, Halo Completion  Rate bei 10% liegt oder is es doch so schlecht? 
Warum votet dafür das es bei den Game Awards erscheint? War doch Players Voice... 
Pentiment ist unter 3% beim letzten schauen. 
Scorn? Reden wir nicht drüber. 
Unabhängigkeit davon das sich für Xbox Spieler nach der Übernahme NICHTS ändert außer die Aussicht NICHTS für Spiele zu zahlen und das is der einzige Grund warum das so gefeiert wird. 

Erinnert sich jemand an den  Fallout 76 Release? Bugteshda...alle haben das Studio ausgelacht und verurteilt, ein kleiner Shitstorm.. Kaum gekauft war ES DAS BESTE WAS PASSIEREN KONNTE. 
Call of Duty? Casuel geballter für Kinder, so der O Ton und nun? Das beste seit geschnitten Brot. 
Laut MS ist Elder Scrolls / Skyrim ja aufeinmal auch nur ein Mid Tier Game... Ähh jo.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. November 2022)

Für mich ist Sony seit der PS4 Gen die Rettung im Singleplayer. Microsoft bietet für meinen Geschmack einfach nichts, und selbst Spiele, die mich prinzipiell interessieren, wie A Plague Tale, sind eine Kopie von Sony Games.
Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich gespannt, wie MS Gaming Offensive mit den ganzen aufgekauften Studios sein wird. Mit Stalker 2 und Senuas Revenge warten ja auch zwei potentielle Riesenhits in den Startlöchern, was wiederum gut ist für uns Gamer, da so Sony durch eine anständige Konkurrenz wieder Gas geben muss^^


----------



## Garfield1980 (28. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Für mich ist Sony seit der PS4 Gen die Rettung im Singleplayer. Microsoft bietet für meinen Geschmack einfach nichts, und selbst Spiele, die mich prinzipiell interessieren, wie A Plague Tale, sind eine Kopie von Sony Games.
> Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich gespannt, wie MS Gaming Offensive mit den ganzen aufgekauften Studios sein wird. Mit Stalker 2 und Senuas Revenge warten ja auch zwei potentielle Riesenhits in den Startlöchern, was wiederum gut ist für uns Gamer, da so Sony durch eine anständige Konkurrenz wieder Gas geben muss^^


Mit A Plague Tale hat MS garnichts zu tun.

Stalker 2 ist laut einem geleakten Microsoft Dokument angeblich nur 3 Monate zeitexklusiv, falls das noch aktuell ist und sich nichts daran geändert hat.

Auf Hellblade 2 bin ich ziemlich gespannt. Vor allem auf das Gameplay, dass hoffentlich stärker ausfällt.


----------



## Old-Dirty (29. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ist das so? In der 360 Ära gabs auch primär nur Halo, Gears und Forza Motorsport/Horizon. Andere Reihen wie Fable,* Project Gotham Racing *und Rare-Spiele (BK: Nuts & Bolts, Perfect Dark Zero oder Viva Pinata) gabs zwar, waren aber mit 2 oder 3 Titeln eindeutig eher nur 2. Geige. Sie hatten gute Spiele aber eindeutig besser definitiv nicht.
> 
> Sony hatte Uncharted, inFamous, Killzone, Resistance, Little Big Planet, Heavy Rain, Beyond: Two Souls, God of War, Gran Turismo ...


Xbox war damals eine Bank. Abseits der MS-Marken, die du aufgezählt hast,
hatte die Xbox eine Reihe an Third Party Exklusivspielen oder auch Second Party,
von denen einige erst mit massig Verzögerung auf die Playstation Plattform kamen.
Die Liste ist wirklich sehr lang.
Prominente Beispiele:
Mass Effect
Bioshock
Oblivion
Witcher 2

Wie du schon geschrieben hast, es gab Gotham Racing <3 
schade, dass es das nicht in der BC enthalten ist. Scheiß Lizenzen!


----------



## ElvisMozart (29. November 2022)

Old-Dirty schrieb:


> Xbox war damals eine Bank. Abseits der MS-Marken, die du aufgezählt hast,
> hatte die Xbox eine Reihe an Third Party Exklusivspielen oder auch Second Party,
> von denen einige erst mit massig Verzögerung auf die Playstation Plattform kamen.
> Die Liste ist wirklich sehr lang.
> ...


"Episodes of Liberty City" waren auch ne Zeit lang exklusiv


----------



## LOX-TT (29. November 2022)

Ja aber das ist alles nur zeitexclusivität, klar gab auch Thirds wie Dead Rising 1 und 3 welche Xbox Only waren oder auch Far Cry: Instincts (Predator), aber die gabs umgekehrt auch. Oblivion kam imo vor Launch der PS3, daher muss man das in Klammern setzen.

Am besten fährt man eh wenn man alle Konsolen der großen 3 (PlayStation, Xbox und Nintendo) hat plus nen recht guten PC, weil man dann gar keine Spiele verpasst.


----------



## ElvisMozart (29. November 2022)

Wenn Sony so weiter macht, dann reicht bald auch ein PC + Switch


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Am besten fährt man eh wenn man alle Konsolen der großen 3 (PlayStation, Xbox und Nintendo) hat plus nen recht guten PC, weil man dann gar keine Spiele verpasst.


Wobei man beim Besitz eines PCs auf eine XBox locker verzichten kann.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wobei man beim Besitz eines PCs auf eine XBox locker verzichten kann.


Bei der Series ja, bei den älteren Systemen gabs aber auch einige Spiele die es noch nicht für PC gab, auch bei der One noch (Halo 5, Gears 4, Forza Horizon 2 und 3, Forza Motorsport 5 + 6)


----------



## FeralKid (29. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Sony hatte Uncharted, inFamous, Killzone, Resistance, Little Big Planet, Heavy Rain, Beyond: Two Souls, God of War, Gran Turismo ...


Genau. Das war eigentlich die Enttäuschung zu PS3 Zeiten.

Killzone wahr zusammen mit GoW und TLOU (kam ganz zum Schluss der Gen) noch das beste exklusive PS3 Game von Sony. Der ware Exklusivhit damals war eigentlich MGS4, kam aber von Konami. Und seitdem hat Sony sich leider aus vielen guten Genres verabschiedet und bietet nun zumindest bei AAA Games nur noch Action Adventures an. Das Gameplay dieser Spiele wird zurecht oft kritisiert (Hellblade lässt grüßen; von Sony inspiriert) und ist einfach zu wenig um behaupten zu können, ein vielfältiges Portfolio zu haben. Schade auch das man Killzone und Resistance beerdigt hat. Vielleicht baut Sony nun aber vorsichtshalber doch mal wieder einen shooter, für die Zeit nach CoD. Sie sagen ja selbst in ihren Unterlagen, dass MS sozuagen ganze Genres wie Shooter (man könnte das ebenso für RPGs anwenden) exklusiv bei sich hält. Da ist schon eine starke Dominanz großer Marken, die sich bei MS nun immer mehr abzeichnet. Daher geht den Verantwortlichen bei Sony ja auch so der Hintern auf Grundeis. Verstehen kann man das schon.

Nochmal zur 360: Da war mit Halo 3, Halo 4, Gears 1-3, der Forza Reihe, Fable, Perfect Dark... usw (exklusive 3rds wurden weiter unten genannt) deutlich im Vorteil. Also war schon eine Überragende Xbox Ära.
Und aktuell hat MS spätestens seit der Zenimax-Übernahme auch wieder die dickeren IPs unter dem eigenen Dach. Vom ActivisionBlizzard Deal brauchen wir da garnicht erst anfangen. Deren IPs bewegen sich irgendwo zwischen 35 - über 250 Mio MAUs. Zum Vergleich: die erfolgreichsten Sony IPs kommen an die 20-25 Mio User ran, aber nicht pro Monat, sondern insgesamt... Also da ist schon ein gewalter Unterschied, was die Relevanz dieser Titel angeht. Zumindest auf dem Papier. Das Geschmackssache dazu gehört ist letztlich wohl jedem hier klar.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Genau. Das war eigentlich die Enttäuschung zu PS3 Zeiten.


Bitte was?


----------



## FeralKid (29. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Bitte was?


Heavy rain war auch kein Sonytitel... Dazu die technisch stets schwächeren 3rds trotz teurerer Hardware. Für mich war die PS3 Gen der Grund bei der Playstation auszusteigen. Da Sony danach den Fokus fast komplett auf Action Adventures gelenkt hat, habe ich das auch bis heute nicht bereut. Man hat einfach nicht das Gefühl, dort großartig was zu verpassen und wenn mich doch mal ein Spiel interessiert (zuletzt GoW R), schaue ich das lets Play (oder warte halt auf die PC Version). Einen Grund mir deren Konsole zu kaufen sehe ich einfach nicht.

Sony gibt selbst zu bedenken, dass Xbox ganze Genres (Sony bezieht sich auf Shooter, aber das gleiche könnte man von RTS, RPGs oder Simulatoren sagen) exklusiv bei sich hält. Gegenfrage: Ist es denn Schuld von MS, dass Sony sich fast ausschließlich den Action Adventures widmet und (fast) alle anderen Genres stark vernachlässigt? Ich finde nicht. Also worüber will sony sich da bitte beschweren? Über die eigene Unfähigkeit ein diversifiziertes Angebot zu erstellen? Scheint ja so zu sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. November 2022)

Heavy Rain (genau wie Beyond und Detroit) wurde beim ersten Release von Sony gepublisht, genau wie Until Dawn. Das Quantic Dream oder Supermassive kein Sony Studio ist tut da nix zur Sache.

Sunset Overdrive und Rise: Shadows of Rome waren ja auch von Microsoft gepublisht, obwohl Insomniac und Crytek nicht zu MS gehörten.


----------



## FeralKid (29. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Heavy Rain (genau wie Beyond und Detroit) wurde beim ersten Release von Sony gepublisht, genau wie Until Dawn. Das Quantic Dream oder Supermassive kein Sony Studio ist tut da nix zur Sache.
> 
> Sunset Overdrive und Rise: Shadows of Rome waren ja auch von Microsoft gepublisht, obwohl Insomniac und Crytek nicht zu MS gehörten.



Genau wie Sunset Overdrive oder Rise würde ich Heavy Rain, Beyond und Detroid als exklusiven Third Party Content bezeichnen.
Ganz einfach weil es nichts anderes ist, als das. Sony selbst hat sich einfach stark fokussiert auf Action Adventures, das ist glaube ich unstrittig. Finde es jetzt halt nur lächerlich, dass sie sich beklagen, MS würde ganze Genres zukünftig exklusiv besetzen. Sony ist doch selbst schuld daran, wenn sie sich überall rausziehen. Killzone und Resistance bspw waren keine schlechten Shooter. Sie haben den Stecker gezogen. Aber jetzt jammern, dass MS Shooter exklusiv besetzt? Finde ich ja schon lustig. Selbst schuld kann man da doch eigentlich nur sagen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (29. November 2022)

PS3 war für mich auch die letzte Gen bei der Sony in meinen Augen alles richtig gemacht hat. Da war das Exklusiv LineUp den anderen Haushoch überlegen. Allein MGS4 war für mich DAS Spiel der gesamten Generation. Dicht dahinter Heavy Rain und Beyond Two Souls.
Aber auch von Sony selbst kamen da noch richtig gute Spiele. Little Big Planet und Motorstorm z.b. Und Gran Turismo noch ohne Onlinezwang. Mit der PS4 waren die guten Zeiten dann leider vorbei.


----------



## FeralKid (29. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> PS3 war für mich auch die letzte Gen bei der Sony in meinen Augen alles richtig gemacht hat. Da war das Exklusiv LineUp den anderen Haushoch überlegen. Allein MGS4 war für mich DAS Spiel der gesamten Generation. Dicht dahinter Heavy Rain und Beyond Two Souls.
> Aber auch von Sony selbst kamen da noch richtig gute Spiele. Little Big Planet und Motorstorm z.b. Und Gran Turismo noch ohne Onlinezwang. Mit der PS4 waren die guten Zeiten dann leider vorbei.



Kann ich nur teilweise zustimmen.
MGS 4 war DAS Exklusivspiel der PS3, aber kam eben nicht von Sony.
Zumindest hatte Sony in der Gen noch ein halbwegs diverses Spielelineup, aber die PS3 war technisch nicht ausgereift und schwer zu programmieren. Activision hat sogar damals schon gedroht keine Spiele mehr für die Plattform zu entwickeln, wenn Sony nicht den Preis drastisch senkt. Die Spiele hatten eine durch die Bank weg geringere Qualität (weniger Frames und geringere Auflösung) als ihre Xbox 360 Pendants. Sony hatte eingestanden, dass die PS3 daher beinahe zum Sargnagel der Playstation Devision geworden wäre. Die entwicklung eines Nachfolgers stand lange Zeit in den Sternen. Zwar konnte Sony dann mit der PS4 an alte Erfolge ankünpfen, inhaltlich war die PS4 Gen aber dennoch schwächer als die der PS3. Es sein denn man spielt ausser Action Adventures sonst nix....


----------



## Garfield1980 (29. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich: die erfolgreichsten Sony IPs kommen an die 20-25 Mio User ran, aber nicht pro Monat, sondern insgesamt... Also da ist schon ein gewalter Unterschied, was die Relevanz dieser Titel angeht.


Quelle? Sony gibt soweit ich weiß keine Spielerzahlen bekannt, sondern nur Verkaufszahlen.

Ein Sea of Thieves kam 2021 übrigens auf nur 4,8 Mio. aktive Spieler pro Monat (aktuellere Zahlen hab ich nicht gefunden). Bei den 30 Mio. gehören auch die dazu, die nur kurz reingespielt haben.

Sony hat in dieser Gen bereits einige Spiele veröffentlicht die keine Action Adventure sind. Zum Beispiel Sackboy, Returnal, Demons Souls, Fran Turismo 7.


----------



## FeralKid (29. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Quelle? Sony gibt soweit ich weiß keine Spielerzahlen bekannt, sondern nur Verkaufszahlen.
> 
> Ein Sea of Thieves kam 2021 übrigens auf nur 4,8 Mio. aktive Spieler pro Monat (aktuellere Zahlen hab ich nicht gefunden). Bei den 30 Mio. gehören auch die dazu, die nur kurz reingespielt haben.
> 
> Sony hat in dieser Gen bereits einige Spiele veröffentlicht die keine Action Adventure sind. Zum Beispiel Sackboy, Returnal, Demons Souls, Fran Turismo 7.



Gemeint waren die Sales. Die gibt Sony (teilweise) raus. Das sind dann ja die all time Players.

Die ü 30 Mio. von Sea of Thieves beziehen sich ebenso auf die all time Players.

Es wäre schön wenn Sony auch bei Ihren größeren Projekten mal was Abseits von Action Adventures macht. Das trauen sie sich nur bel kleinen Titeln und Remakes im Falle von Demon Souls.


----------



## Garfield1980 (29. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Gemeint waren die Sales. Die gibt Sony (teilweise) raus. Das sind dann ja die all time Players.
> 
> Die ü 30 Mio. von Sea of Thieves beziehen sich ebenso auf die all time Players.
> 
> Es wäre schön wenn Sony auch bei Ihren größeren Projekten mal was Abseits von Action Adventures macht. Das trauen sie sich nur bel kleinen Titeln und Remakes im Falle von Demon Souls.


Nein das sind nicht die all time Players. In den Sony Verkaufszahlen werden nicht die Spieler dazu gezählt, die ihre Spiele sharen, es über ein Abo zocken, es gebraucht gekauft haben.


----------



## FeralKid (29. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Nein das sind nicht die all time Players. In den Sony Verkaufszahlen werden nicht die Spieler dazu gezählt, die ihre Spiele sharen, es über ein Abo zocken, es gebraucht gekauft haben.



Fragt sich warum Sony dann nicht diese Zahlen veröffentlicht. Bei MS würde jetzt wohl gleich wieder mancher sagen, weil sie sich sonst schämen müssten... 

Die Gründe kennen wir in Wahrheit auch hier nicht. Aber man kann schon sagen, dass Sonys Titel niemals so viele User haben wie viele IPs von Activision Blizzard und eben auch nicht, wie bspw Minecraft. Auch Sea of Thieves oder die Forza Horizon Games dürften die allermeisten Sony Games bei den Spielerzahlen locker in die Tasche stecken. Liegt natürlich auch ein Stück weit daran, dass sony den GaaS Markt bislang verpasst hat. Aber das möchte man ja künftig ändern. Daher ja auch die Bungie Übernahme.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (29. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> MGS 4 war DAS Exklusivspiel der PS3, aber kam eben nicht von Sony.


Weiß nicht ob es da einen Deal mit Konami gab oder ob Konami es von sich aus nur für PS3 gebracht hat. Spielt unterm Strich aber auch keine Rolle. Das Spiel gab es nur auf PS3 also gehört es zum PS3 Exklusiv LineUp.
Ich hoffe ja dass davon nochmal eine Neuauflage oder ein Port für PC kommt. Will nicht immer die PS3 wieder rauskramen wenn ich das mal wieder spielen will.


----------



## FeralKid (29. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob es da einen Deal mit Konami gab oder ob Konami es von sich aus nur für PS3 gebracht hat. Spielt unterm Strich aber auch keine Rolle. Das Spiel gab es nur auf PS3 also gehört es zum PS3 Exklusiv LineUp.
> Ich hoffe ja dass davon nochmal eine Neuauflage oder ein Port für PC kommt. Will nicht immer die PS3 wieder rauskramen wenn ich das mal wieder spielen will.



Ich glaube es war ein Deal zwischen Konami bzw Kojima und Sony. Da wird wohl leider nie was für andere Systeme kommen. Es sei denn es gibt ein Remake, dann würde man das neu festlegen können. Noch lieber wäre mir aber ein Remake der ersten beiden Metal Gear spiele, die damals für Amiga bzw NES gekommen sind.  Sie schließen ja auch die Brücke zwischen MGS V (das ich leider echt schlecht fand) und Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## ElvisMozart (29. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Genau. Das war eigentlich die Enttäuschung zu PS3 Zeiten.
> 
> Killzone wahr zusammen mit GoW und TLOU (kam ganz zum Schluss der Gen) noch das beste exklusive PS3 Game von Sony. Der ware Exklusivhit damals war eigentlich MGS4, kam aber von Konami. Und seitdem hat Sony sich leider aus vielen guten Genres verabschiedet und bietet nun zumindest bei AAA Games nur noch Action Adventures an. Das Gameplay dieser Spiele wird zurecht oft kritisiert (Hellblade lässt grüßen; von Sony inspiriert) und ist einfach zu wenig um behaupten zu können, ein vielfältiges Portfolio zu haben. Schade auch das man Killzone und Resistance beerdigt hat. Vielleicht baut Sony nun aber vorsichtshalber doch mal wieder einen shooter, für die Zeit nach CoD. Sie sagen ja selbst in ihren Unterlagen, dass MS sozuagen ganze Genres wie Shooter (man könnte das ebenso für RPGs anwenden) exklusiv bei sich hält. Da ist schon eine starke Dominanz großer Marken, die sich bei MS nun immer mehr abzeichnet. Daher geht den Verantwortlichen bei Sony ja auch so der Hintern auf Grundeis. Verstehen kann man das schon.
> 
> ...


Junge, hörst mal auf mit zweierlei Maß zu messen. Das ist echt schlimm mit dir.
Wieso zählst du bei der  Xbox die einzelnen Spiele einer Reihe und Spiele mit 'ner 80er Meta auf, bei der Playstation hingegen erwähnst du gerade mal zwei Titel und lässt nen Haufen 90+ Titel einfach weg. Was soll das? 
Killzone 2, Killzone 3, Uncharted 1, Uncharted 2, Uncharted 3, Resistance 1, Resistance 2, Resistance 3, Last of Us, GoW 3, GoW Ascension,  LBP 1, LBP2, MLB 2006 - 2013,  Demon's Souls, Wipeout, R&C ToD, R&C aCiT,  Infamous 1+2, Motorstorm 1-3, GT5+6, Modnation Racer

... haben alle ne bessere Wertung erhalten als Perfekt Dark. 
MGS4 ist der  wahre Exklusivhit? Was ist denn das für ne Aussage? 
Dir ist schon klar, dass sowohl LoU als auch Uncharted 2 und Little Big Planet alle 'nen höheren Metascore hatten, oder? Auf der Xbox 360 gab es zu dem nicht einen Exklusivtitel, der einen höheren Score hatte. 

Sony hat *elf* >90er Titel für die PS3 veröffentlicht. Dazu nen Haufen 80+ Titel. Wie kann man da behaupten, dass die PS3-Ära enttäuschend war? 
Die 360-Ära hingegen war  überragend? Obwohl man "nur" *acht* 90+  Titel veröffentlicht hat. Japp, macht Sinn. Classic Feral mal wieder ... Junge, Junge 

Btw. erschienen so gut wie alle Thirds der 360 auch später auf der PS3.


----------



## McTrevor (29. November 2022)

Also ich sehe das so wie in der News. Kenne nicht viele Sony Exklusivspiele, aber die, die ich gespielt habe, stellen jeden MS-Titel, den ich gespielt habe, weit in den Schatten. Das ist nicht Mal mehr dieselbe Sportart. Es gibt Leute, die sich für einen oder eine Handvoll Exklusivtitel eine Playstation gekauft haben. So eine Qualität haben diese Spiele. Davon kann MS nur träumen. Folgerichtig hat man das Thema exclusives für die XBOX ja auch eingestampft. Man weiß, dass man dafür nicht die nötige Qualität liefern kann und versucht es deshalb auch gar nicht mehr. Daran würde auch der aktuelle Deal nichts ändern, wenn er stattfindet. Man versucht jetzt halt einfach mit der Schrotflinte Gamepass viel vom Gaming Markt abzugreifen. Das ist finanziell sicher lukrativ und vermutlich auch irgendwann sehr rentabel (vor allem wenn dann bei Erreichen der Marktsättigung der Abopreis in die Höhe schießt und die breite Masse der  Gamer gemolken wird). Wirkliche Exzellenz, die das Medium Spiele weiter entwickelt, erwarte ich aus der Ecke allerdings nicht.


----------



## Datalus (29. November 2022)

Aus meiner Sicht ist Forza Horizon 5 das beste Exklusiv-Spiel dieser Generation, Nintendo mal außen vor, die auf einem ganz anderen Level wie MS und Sony entwickeln.


----------



## BxN (29. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Junge, hörst mal auf mit zweierlei Maß zu messen. Das ist echt schlimm mit dir.
> Wieso zählst du bei der  Xbox die einzelnen Spiele einer Reihe und Spiele mit 'ner 80er Meta auf, bei der Playstation hingegen erwähnst du gerade mal zwei Titel und lässt nen Haufen 90+ Titel einfach weg. Was soll das?


Ist doch immer das Gleiche, egal wo der auch auftaucht.
Wie besessen redet er sich hier ständig um Kopf und Kragen, was doch schon längst völlig groteske Züge angenommen hat. Wie kann man nur so dermaßen dem Fanboywahn verfallen?

Ich empfinde da inzwischen nur noch Fremdscham und bei so viel offensichtlicher Missgunst und Bitterkeit tatsächlich auch ein wenig Mitleid.


----------



## FeralKid (30. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Junge, hörst mal auf mit zweierlei Maß zu messen. Das ist echt schlimm mit dir.
> Wieso zählst du bei der  Xbox die einzelnen Spiele einer Reihe und Spiele mit 'ner 80er Meta auf, bei der Playstation hingegen erwähnst du gerade mal zwei Titel und lässt nen Haufen 90+ Titel einfach weg. Was soll das?
> Killzone 2, Killzone 3, Uncharted 1, Uncharted 2, Uncharted 3, Resistance 1, Resistance 2, Resistance 3, Last of Us, GoW 3, GoW Ascension,  LBP 1, LBP2, MLB 2006 - 2013,  Demon's Souls, Wipeout, R&C ToD, R&C aCiT,  Infamous 1+2, Motorstorm 1-3, GT5+6, Modnation Racer
> 
> ...


Schon verstanden, für dich geht der metacritc halt über alles... Ich fand die PS3 trotzdem enttäuschend. Uncharted & Co bringen mir gar nichts. Es war zwar immer noch diversifizierter als das was die PS4 zu bieten hatte, aber insgesamt deutlich hinter dem was noch die PS2 zu bieten hatte. Diese Rolle hatte eher die Xbox 360 eingenommen.
Aber ok.

Letztendlich muss ich mir auch nur ansehen, was da in Zukunft für IPs jeweils auf den Seiten geboten werden. Als shooter, RPG, racing oder RTS Fan kommt man halt echt nicht mehr um die Xbox Games drum zu. Sony hat in diesen Bereichen ja einfach nichts.


----------



## McTrevor (30. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Letztendlich muss ich mir auch nur ansehen, was da in Zukunft für IPs jeweils auf den Seiten geboten werden. Als shooter, RPG, racing oder RTS Fan kommt man halt echt nicht mehr um die Xbox Games drum zu. Sony hat in diesen Bereichen ja einfach nichts.


Das ist doch Blödsinn so wie du das schreibst. RTS, Rollenspiel und Shooterfans werden die Spiele ganz sicher nicht auf irgendeiner Konsole zocken und sind somit frei in der Wahl des Anbieters. Controller sind halt perfekt für Plattformer und 3D-Action-Adventure-Spiele und deshalb ist es nur natürlich, dass man sich hier als Konsolen Anbieter auf die Stärken einer Konsole einschießt.  Dass man mit Hängen und Würgen ein RTS oder Shooter auch irgendwie mit Controller spielbar machen kann lässt doch keinen Fan des Genres zur Konsole greifen.


----------



## ElvisMozart (30. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Schon verstanden, für dich geht der metacritc halt über alles... Ich fand die PS3 trotzdem enttäuschend. Uncharted & Co bringen mir gar nichts. Es war zwar immer noch diversifizierter als das was die PS4 zu bieten hatte, aber insgesamt deutlich hinter dem was noch die PS2 zu bieten hatte. Diese Rolle hatte eher die Xbox 360 eingenommen.
> Aber ok.


Nein, für mich zählt nicht nur der Metascore. Das ist aber immer noch ne objektivere Anlaufstelle als deine Meinung, die eh nur in eine Richtung geht 

Und nein, das Line-Up der 360 war nicht diversifizierter. Einfach nochmal die Metascore-Liste beider Konsolen durchgehen. Das zeigt ganz deutlich, dass du Unsinn schreibst und deine Meinung nix mit der Realität zu tun hat


----------



## LOX-TT (30. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Dass man mit Hängen und Würgen ein RTS oder Shooter auch irgendwie mit Controller spielbar machen kann lässt doch keinen Fan des Genres zur Konsole greifen.


Shooter spiele ich schon seit 25 Jahren (Turok, GoldenEye etc. am N64)  primär auf Konsolen, ohne Probleme 
RTS ist am PC mit M/T komfortabler aber auch das geht auf Kinsole, wenn die Steuerung einigermaßen gut angepasst ist.


----------



## ElvisMozart (30. November 2022)

Ich zocke Shooter auch auf dem PC mit dem Controller


----------



## Old-Dirty (30. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Ich zocke Shooter auch auf dem PC mit dem Controller


Like a Pro!


----------



## Phone (30. November 2022)

Wer Spielerzahlen gegen Verkäufe aufwiegt ist eh am leben vorbei...Nen Abo den man fast UMSONST bekommt und den theoretisch MILLARDEN nutzen könnten sind 20 Millionen nen WITZ...mehr nicht.
Im schlechtesten Fall haben sie ganze 20 Millionen  Euro / Dollar eingenommen im besten Fall nehmen wir das mal 15.

Wie viele Spieler hat denn jetzt GoW  2018 da es auch noch 40 Millionen Abo Nutzer spielen KÖNNTEN..Also 60 + ?...Wohl nicht.

Also Lügt MS jetzt (wieder einmal) oder ist es die Wahrheit das mit den Exklusiv Spielen?
Das soll mir jetzt ein Fan der Marke XBOX erklären.
Und wenn die Spiele von Sony so scheiße sind weil sie in einem bestimmten Genre angesiedelt sind warum will sie dann jeder Hannes Spielen?


----------



## Datalus (30. November 2022)

Spielerzahlen sind für den Publisher relevant, wenn ein Spiel Mikrotransaktionen anbietet. Und ich glaube, dass dies bei z.B. Gears  der Fall ist (kosmetische Items).

Weiter am Beispiel von Gears:
Wer Gears spielen möchte, braucht ein Game Pass Abo, oder eben das Spiel. Man muss halt bedenken, dass beim Abo meist ein digitaler "Kauf" stattfindet, so dass der Retailmarkt inkl. seiner höheren Margen umgangen wird. Daher kann es schon ein Erfolg sein, wenn sich ein Spieler für zwei Monate ein Abo kauft, nur um Gears zu spielen.

Daher kann sich der Game Pass, insbesondere auf Dauer, für Microsoft lohnen.


Wenn man sich die Metacritic zwischen 1st-Party-Titeln von Sony und MS anschaut, liegt Sony mit seinen Spielen mehr im Trend, und meist drei bis vier Punkte besser. Liegt zum Teil an der Produktionsqualität, die sehr hoch ist, aber auch am Genre und Namen. Nintendo bekommt da oft auch einen kleinen Bonus, wie ich finde.


Es bleibt spannend, wie der Deal ausgeht. Ich würde einen Einzelkauf für Microsoft bevorzugen, ohne Activision, nur Blizzard und King, wenn dann die Qualität bei Blizzard wieder steigt.


----------



## FeralKid (2. Dezember 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Spielerzahlen sind für den Publisher relevant, wenn ein Spiel Mikrotransaktionen anbietet. Und ich glaube, dass dies bei z.B. Gears  der Fall ist (kosmetische Items).
> 
> Weiter am Beispiel von Gears:
> Wer Gears spielen möchte, braucht ein Game Pass Abo, oder eben das Spiel. Man muss halt bedenken, dass beim Abo meist ein digitaler "Kauf" stattfindet, so dass der Retailmarkt inkl. seiner höheren Margen umgangen wird. Daher kann es schon ein Erfolg sein, wenn sich ein Spieler für zwei Monate ein Abo kauft, nur um Gears zu spielen.
> ...



Spielerzahlen sind heutztage die wichtigste Währung um den Erfolg von Games zu messen. Nicht umsonst geben alle großen Publisher im Grunde nur noch die MAUs (monthly active Users) ihrer Dienste oder Spiele in den Konferenzen an. Und es ist auch klar warum dass so ist: Nicht nur weil Abodienste und Ingame Monetarisierung immer wichtiger werden, sondern auch, weil Gaming ein ziemlich erschwingliches Hobby ist. Spielerzahlen sagen am meisten über die Beliebtheit von Spielen aus. Beim Gaming ist eher Zeit der limitierende Faktor, nicht Geld. Jeder kann frei entscheiden, was er spielen will und wofür er seine kostbare Zeit "opfert". Spielerzahlen und Zeit, die man mit einem Spiel verbringt, sind daher die Werte, die man nicht nur gut messen kann, sondern auch die Werte, die wirklich viel über den Spaßfaktor den ein Produkt bringt aussagen. Viel mehr noch als Sales das können würden.

Bei Metacritic war es dennoch Microsoft, die zuletzt einen neuen Rekord für die besten Scores innerhalb  eines Jahres aufgestellt haben. Das war 2021.

Und der A/B Deal soll wohl durchgehen. Jüngste Meldungen besagen, dass die FTC sich auf die zugeständnisse von MS einlassen wird. Ich hoffe es ist so.


----------



## ElvisMozart (2. Dezember 2022)

Die Spielerzahlen an sich sind doch komplett irrelevant. Die sind nur zum Werben da. Sieht man auch schön, wie sich das die Anbieter immer zurechtlegen. Bei Netflix zählt ein Film als "gesehen", wenn er 2 Minuten lief 
Btw. scheinen, für manche User, die Gesamtspielerzahlen und die monatlich aktiven User ein und das selbe zu sein. Kann ja schon mal passieren, wenn man seine rosarote Brille anhat 


Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Wer behauptet man braucht bei den Sony Action Adventures keine Skills, hat die Spiele nie auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad gezockt. God of War Ragnarök fordert einen bereits auf dem mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad.


ja, apropos @FeralKid
Was ist denn jetzt an Sekiro komplexer als an GoW? Hast jetzt ein paar Argumente dafür oder war das einfach wieder nur dein übliches getrolle?


----------



## FeralKid (2. Dezember 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Die Spielerzahlen an sich sind doch komplett irrelevant. Die sind nur zum Werben da. Sieht man auch schön, wie sich das die Anbieter immer zurechtlegen. Bei Netflix zählt ein Film als "gesehen", wenn er 2 Minuten lief
> Btw. scheinen, für manche User, die Gesamtspielerzahlen und die monatlich aktiven User ein und das selbe zu sein. Kann ja schon mal passieren, wenn man seine rosarote Brille anhat
> 
> ja, apropos @FeralKid
> Was ist denn jetzt an Sekiro komplexer als an GoW? Hast jetzt ein paar Argumente dafür oder war das einfach wieder nur dein übliches getrolle?



Wenn Spielerzahlen so irrelevant sind, warum haben sie dann einen so unmittelbaren Einfluss auf den Aktienkurs und den Wert der Unternehmen, die diese Spiele entwickeln? Das nicht zu akzeptieren klingt für mich eher nach deinem üblichen getrolle. 

Von Sekiro / GoW lese ich hier gerade zum ersten mal, das muss wohl an mir vorbei gegangen sein. Was ist denn damit? Kann Sekiro denn was daran ändern, dass God of War ein sehr monotones repetititves Gameplay hat? Ich wüsste nicht wie...


----------



## TheRattlesnake (2. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wenn Spielerzahlen so irrelevant sind, warum haben sie dann einen so unmittelbaren Einfluss auf den Aktienkurs und den Wert der Unternehmen, die diese Spiele entwickeln?


Nunja. Daher kommt vermutlich der Blödsinn dass z.b. ein Film bei Netflix bereits nach 1-2 Minuten als "gesehen" gewertet wird. So kann man doch sehr schön mit hohen Zahlen umsich werfen. 
Wird bei Games nicht anders sein.


----------



## Garfield1980 (2. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wenn Spielerzahlen so irrelevant sind, warum haben sie dann einen so unmittelbaren Einfluss auf den Aktienkurs und den Wert der Unternehmen, die diese Spiele entwickeln? Das nicht zu akzeptieren klingt für mich eher nach deinem üblichen getrolle.
> 
> Von Sekiro / GoW lese ich hier gerade zum ersten mal, das muss wohl an mir vorbei gegangen sein. Was ist denn damit? Kann Sekiro denn was daran ändern, dass God of War ein sehr monotones repetititves Gameplay hat? Ich wüsste nicht wie...


Warum gibt MS dann nicht regelmäßig monatlich aktive Spielerzahlen bekannt? Zu Grounded  gab man im August 2020 das letzte mal aktive Spielerzahlen bekannt, zu Sea of Thieves im August 2021. Stattdessen beschränkt man sich auf Gesamt Spielerzahlen was nicht aussagekräftig ist.


----------



## ElvisMozart (2. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Von Sekiro / GoW lese ich hier gerade zum ersten mal, das muss wohl an mir vorbei gegangen sein. Was ist denn damit? Kann Sekiro denn was daran ändern, dass God of War ein sehr monotones repetititves Gameplay hat? Ich wüsste nicht wie...


Du liest das zum allerersten Mal? Japp ... so wird's wohl sein. Die drölf Mal als ich dich verlinkt habe, hast natürlich zufällig überlesen. Einfach mal zugeben, dass man trollt und git ist. Wirklich begründen, kannst es ja nicht, so wie es ausschaut  

Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung. Ich schrieb:


ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Kampfsystem repetetiv. Das hat ein Kampfsystem so an sich. Das ist doch bei Souls, Sekiro und Co. genauso.  Wäre ja auch komisch, wenn das nicht so wäre


Dann kommst du, machst dich über die Aussage lustig und schreibst:


FeralKid schrieb:


> Du findest das Kampfsystem eines Soulslike nicht irgendwie komplexer...? ok.


Daraufhin hab ich dich mehrmals gefragt, was denn jetzt genau daran komplexer sei und du ignorierst das gekonnt bzw. *hust* hast es überlesen.


ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Was genau ist jetzt, z.B. an einem Sekiro komplexer?
> Da bin ich mal auf deine Erklärung gespannt





ElvisMozart schrieb:


> @FeralKid
> Na ... was macht denn das Sekiro-Kampfsystem jetzt komplexer? Ich warte immer noch auf deine Antwort. Wahrscheinlich hast es  nicht mal selbst gespielt





ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Was macht denn das Sekiro-Kampfsystem jetzt komplexer?
> Okay ... keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort



Und? Was ist jetzt? Kannst jetzt deine Aussage begründen oder nicht? Einfach mal akzeptieren, dass man ein Troll ist 


FeralKid schrieb:


> Wenn Spielerzahlen so irrelevant sind, warum haben sie dann einen so unmittelbaren Einfluss auf den Aktienkurs und den Wert der Unternehmen, die diese Spiele entwickeln? Das nicht zu akzeptieren klingt für mich eher nach deinem üblichen getrolle.


Siehe Garfield oder Rattlesnake 
Nachtrag: Wen trolle ich denn damit überhaupt.?


----------



## McTrevor (2. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Spielerzahlen sind heutztage die wichtigste Währung um den Erfolg von Games zu messen. Nicht umsonst geben alle großen Publisher im Grunde nur noch die MAUs (monthly active Users) ihrer Dienste oder Spiele in den Konferenzen an. Und es ist auch klar warum dass so ist: Nicht nur weil Abodienste und Ingame Monetarisierung immer wichtiger werden, sondern auch, weil Gaming ein ziemlich erschwingliches Hobby ist.


Das grundlegende Problem hier ist, dass Du glaubst, was für den Publisher gut ist, ist auch gut für die Spieler. Viele Old-school Gamer sehen das allerdings deutlich kritischer. Warum werde ich gleich erklären.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Spielerzahlen sagen am meisten über die Beliebtheit von Spielen aus.





FeralKid schrieb:


> Beim Gaming ist eher Zeit der limitierende Faktor, nicht Geld. Jeder kann frei entscheiden, was er spielen will und wofür er seine kostbare Zeit "opfert". Spielerzahlen und Zeit, die man mit einem Spiel verbringt, sind daher die Werte, die man nicht nur gut messen kann, sondern auch die Werte, die wirklich viel über den *Spaßfaktor* den ein Produkt bringt aussagen. Viel mehr noch als Sales das können würden.


Hier wird es ganz kritisch. Es ist nämlich möglich und wird auch durchaus praktiziert, die Metrik der Spielerstunden zu "brechen". Spiele werden dann nicht darauf hin optimiert, viel Spaß zu machen, sondern den Spieler möglichst lange zu binden. Und das ist ein kleiner, manchmal aber auch sehr wesentlicher Unterschied. Besonders erfolgreich gelingt das, wenn man Suchtmechanismen in die Spiele integriert. Grind, Lootboxen, Ubisoft Open World etc.. Das hat für Betroffene dann nichts mehr mit Spaß zu tun. Gerade in Abomodellen wird die Spielerstunde sich wahrscheinlich als primäre Metrik für das Vergütungsmodell durchsetzen und diese Art Spiel noch mehr befördern als ohnehin schon.

Du verstehst also, wenn wir Dir hier nicht uneingeschränkt mit Begeisterung zustimmen, wenn Du langanhaltende und hohe Nutzerzahlen als das A und O für die Spielerschaft anpreist.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Bei Metacritic war es dennoch Microsoft, die zuletzt einen neuen Rekord für die besten Scores innerhalb  eines Jahres aufgestellt haben. Das war 2021.


Das interessiert hier einen Toten. Hurra, man hat gutes Timing beim Shopping gehabt. Guido Kretzschmar gibt 9 Punkte fürs Outfit.

Sich damit zu brüsten macht MS so sympathisch wie den FC Bayern. Wenn die sich mit der Kohle direkt Tore statt nur Spieler kaufen würden.


----------



## FeralKid (5. Dezember 2022)

Der FC Bayern ist mein Lieblingsverein. Unfassbar diese parallelen. Findest Du nicht?  

@elvis 
Ich akzeptiere längst daß du ein Troll bist.


----------



## ElvisMozart (5. Dezember 2022)

@FeralKid 
Was ist jetzt eig. am Sekiro-Kampfsystem komplexer? Das hast du immer noch nicht erläutert


----------



## RevolverOcelot (5. Dezember 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> @FeralKid
> Was ist jetzt eig. am Sekiro-Kampfsystem komplexer? Das hast du immer noch nicht erläutert


R1, R1, R1, L1, R1, L1


----------



## FeralKid (6. Dezember 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> @FeralKid
> Was ist jetzt eig. am Sekiro-Kampfsystem komplexer? Das hast du immer noch nicht erläutert


Muss ich denn auf alles eingehen was von dir kommt? Das entscheide ich doch wohl lieber selbst.
Wenn du meinst Sekiro ist genauso casual zugänglich wie ein God of War Ragnarök. Dann ist das wohl so...


----------



## Garfield1980 (6. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Muss ich denn auf alles eingehen was von dir kommt? Das entscheide ich doch wohl lieber selbst.


Wirkt halt so, als ob du keine Argumente mehr hast


----------



## ElvisMozart (6. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst Sekiro ist genauso casual zugänglich wie ein God of War Ragnarök. Dann ist das wohl so...


Hab ich das irgendwo gesagt? 
Schwer != komplex
Weder Souls noch Sekiro bieten ein überaus komplexes Kampfsystem. Es ist sogar sehr schlicht gehalten.
Aber jemand, der die Spiele nie gezockt hat, weiß das natürlich nicht


----------



## FeralKid (6. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Wirkt halt so, als ob du keine Argumente mehr hast


Wenn es auf dich so wirkt... von mir aus. Auf mich wirkt deine Behauptung ebenfalls so. So what.


----------



## Garfield1980 (6. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wenn es auf dich so wirkt... von mir aus. Auf mich wirkt deine Behauptung ebenfalls so. So what.


Das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn und hat was von Kindergarten Niveau


----------



## FeralKid (6. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn und hat was von Kindergarten Niveau


Klar ergibt das Sinn. Zu Behaupten Sekiro hätte ein genauso simpel gestricktes Gameplay wie GoWR ist für mich kein Argument. Sondern eine Aussage von jemanden, der sonst keine Agrumente hat. Für Sekiro braucht man schon ganz andere Skills, das ist jedem der beide Spiele kennt sicherlich klar. Gameplay ist nicht nur die komplexität der Steuerung, so wie er getan hat, sondern dabei gehts um wesentlich mehr. Sollte eigentlich logisch sein, daher ist es mir auch irgendwie zu doof, da noch näher drauf einzugehen.

Und das sowas dann auch noch geliked wird... Das zeigt mal wieder: wie einzelner Mensch allein ist schlau. Eine Gruppe von Menschen neigt nicht selten zum Gegenteil


----------



## ElvisMozart (6. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Klar ergibt das Sinn.* Zu Behaupten Sekiro hätte ein genauso simpel Gameplay gestricktes Gameplay wie GoWR ist für mich kein Argument.* Sondern eine Aussage von jemanden, der sonst keine Agrumente hat. Für Sekiro braucht man schon ganz andere Skills, das ist jedem der beide Spiele kennt sicherlich klar. Gameplay ist nicht nur die komplexität der Steuerung, so wie er getan hat, sondern dabei gehts um wesentlich mehr. Sollte eigentlich logisch sein, daher ist es mir auch irgendwie zu doof, da noch näher drauf einzugehen.


Merkst du eig. dass du genau das machst? 
Du bringst nicht ein Argument, sondern behauptest einfach nur, dass es komplexer sei, ohne einen Punkt zu bringen, der deine Aussage stützt. Du gehst einfach nur nicht weiter darauf ein, weil dir kein einziges Argument einfällt. Normalerweise lässt du dir so eine Gelegenheit nicht entgehen.  

Btw. hab ich das nicht nur behauptet, sondern auch erklärt, warum ich das so sehe. Du hast das einfach nur wieder "überlesen". Aber nochmal für dich:


ElvisMozart schrieb:


> @MarcHammel
> Sekiro feiere ich gerade wegen dieser "Schlichtheit".  Wie du sagtest, konzentriert man sich nur auf's Wesentliche. Viel hat man im Prinzip ja nicht. Man hat es auch recht schnell erlernt, aber wirklich intus, hat man es erst nach 'ner Zeit. Irgendwann geht's dann ins Muscle-Memory rüber und dann macht es erst richtig Spaß, zumindest war das bei mir so. Wenn man dann noch einen kniffligen Gegner vor sich hat, ist das fast schon wie ein Tanz. Aktion und Reaktion


Komplex ist am Sekiro-Kampfsystem nix. Das "Schwere" daran ist, dass man schon mit 3-4 Schlägen ins Gras beißt. Der Skill besteht darin, dass man sich nicht  treffen lässt und richtig reagiert (Parry, Konter oder ausweichen).  Im Angriff hat man seinen schnellen und schweren Angriff. Dazu die Spezialfähigkeit. Das war's auch schon im Prinzip. Mehr ist das nicht. Man hat nicht mal richtige Kombos 

Eigentlich hat das Kampfsystem sogar einige Gemeinsamkeiten. Nicht blockbare Attacken, Betäubungschaden,  Parries und Spezialattacken gibt's auch hier. GoW bietet sogar etwas mehr Vielfalt, weil man eben nicht nur eine Waffe hat, sondern 3 bzw. 4, wenn man Atreus' Bogen mit dazu zählt. Man hat mehr Optionen für den Fernkampf.

Und nein, für Sekiro braucht man nicht "ganz andere Skills". Denke mal, dass ich das, mit meinem beiden Platin in beiden Spielen,  ganz gut beurteilen kann.
Einfach mal die Valkyren oder Berserker mal ausprobieren. Die sind selbst auf dem leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad recht knackig. Die brauchen sich vor den Souls Bossen nicht zu verstecken. Da brauchst du genauso "Skill" 

Jetzt bist du dran. Was genau ist am Sekiro Kampfsystem jetzt "komplexer"?
Du hast bisher nicht einen einzigen Punkt genannt.
Hast du das Spiel überhaupt gezockt? Macht jedenfalls nicht den Eindruck.
Einfach mal akzeptieren, dass man keine Arugmente hat und gut ist. Wie war das nochmal, mit "Einsicht zeigen" ?


----------



## Garfield1980 (6. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Klar ergibt das Sinn. Zu Behaupten Sekiro hätte ein genauso simpel gestricktes Gameplay wie GoWR ist für mich kein Argument. Sondern eine Aussage von jemanden, der sonst keine Agrumente hat. Für Sekiro braucht man schon ganz andere Skills, das ist jedem der beide Spiele kennt sicherlich klar. Gameplay ist nicht nur die komplexität der Steuerung, so wie er getan hat, sondern dabei gehts um wesentlich mehr. Sollte eigentlich logisch sein, daher ist es mir auch irgendwie zu doof, da noch näher drauf einzugehen.
> 
> Und das sowas dann auch noch geliked wird... Das zeigt mal wieder: wie einzelner Mensch allein ist schlau. Eine Gruppe von Menschen neigt nicht selten zum Gegenteil


Und warum gehen mir jetzt die Argumente aus, wenn ich dir unterstelle, dass du keine mehr hast, weil du nicht auf seinen Konter eingehst?


----------



## McTrevor (6. Dezember 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Merkst du eig. dass du genau das machst?
> Du bringst nicht ein Argument, sondern behauptest einfach nur, dass es komplexer sei, ohne einen Punkt zu bringen, der deine Aussage stützt. Du gehst einfach nur nicht weiter darauf ein, weil dir kein einziges Argument einfällt. Normalerweise lässt du dir so eine Gelegenheit nicht entgehen.
> 
> Btw. hab ich das nicht nur behauptet, sondern auch erklärt, warum ich das so sehe. Du hast das einfach nur wieder "überlesen". Aber nochmal für dich:
> ...


Sehr schön erklärt!


----------



## FeralKid (6. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Und warum gehen mir jetzt die Argumente aus, wenn ich dir unterstelle, dass du keine mehr hast, weil du nicht auf seinen Konter eingehst?


Weil du keine bringst. Dann muss ich auch keine entgegensetzen. Ich meine Worum gehts hier? Das Sekiro genauso ein Casual Gameplay haben soll wie GoW R? Darauf soll ich eingehen? Nein. Geschenkt... 

Dann könnte man auch behaupten Tetris sei ein Jump & Run. Und wenn niemand ein Argument dagegen bringt, dann solls wohl stimmen.


----------



## Garfield1980 (6. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Weil du keine bringst. Dann muss ich auch keine entgegensetzen.


Aber um mich gings doch garnicht


----------



## ElvisMozart (6. Dezember 2022)

Okay ... immer noch kein einziges Argument. Nicht ein Argument hast du gebracht. Dann hat sich das ja geklärt. Einfach nur Getrolle, ohne Substanz dahinter. Einfach abhaken und akzeptieren. Man kann nicht immer gewinnen


----------



## TheRattlesnake (6. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Weil du keine bringst. Dann muss ich auch keine entgegensetzen. Ich meine Worum gehts hier? Das Sekiro genauso ein Casual Gameplay haben soll wie GoW R? Darauf soll ich eingehen? Nein. Geschenkt...


Kannst du nicht endlich mal aufhören dich hier fast jeden Tag selbst so zum Affen zu machen? Das ist echt nur noch zum fremdschämen. 

In die Diskussion will ich mich eigentlich gar nicht einmischen da ich weder Sekiro noch God of War gespielt habe. Aber ich denke die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen. Wenn man will kann man jedes dieser Spiele auf "schlagen, blocken und ausweichen" runterbrechen. Auch ein Skyrim und Dark Souls. Trotzdem würde wohl niemand behaupten dass die Kämpfe in Skyrim und Dark Souls sehr ähnlich sind. Das hat aber wohl nicht wirklich was mit komplexität zu tun sondern damit wie sehr man den Spieler fordern will. Sprich dem Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## FeralKid (7. Dezember 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht endlich mal aufhören dich hier fast jeden Tag selbst so zum Affen zu machen? Das ist echt nur noch zum fremdschämen.
> 
> In die Diskussion will ich mich eigentlich gar nicht einmischen da ich weder Sekiro noch God of War gespielt habe. Aber ich denke die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen. Wenn man will kann man jedes dieser Spiele auf "schlagen, blocken und ausweichen" runterbrechen. Auch ein Skyrim und Dark Souls. Trotzdem würde wohl niemand behaupten dass die Kämpfe in Skyrim und Dark Souls sehr ähnlich sind. Das hat aber wohl nicht wirklich was mit komplexität zu tun sondern damit wie sehr man den Spieler fordern will. Sprich dem Schwierigkeitsgrad.


Was soll denn so ein Spruch jetzt? Da würden andere hier längst von Beleidigung sprechen... 

Ausserdem stimmst du doch selbst zu, dass ein Sekiro natürlich ein anspruchsvolleres Gameplay hat, als ein GoW Ragnarök. Also schon rein von den Skills her. Und nichts anderes sage ich ja.

Aber ich habe keine Lust auf jeden inhaltlichen Schmutz hier einzugehen. Ob man mir das zugesteht oder nicht spielt dafür keine Rolle. Die Freiheit nehm ich mir.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (7. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ausserdem stimmst du doch selbst zu, dass ein Sekiro natürlich ein anspruchsvolleres Gameplay hat, als ein GoW Ragnarök.


Ähm nein tue ich nicht. Kann ich auch gar nicht weil ich beide Spiele wie gesagt nicht kenne. Also dichte dir da nicht wieder irgendwas dazu. 
Ich sagte nur dass man sowas nicht nur auf die kleinsten Gemeinsamkeiten runterbrechen sollte und der Schwierigkeitsgrad nichts mit komplexität zu tun hat.
Dass das eine Spiel komplexer ist als das andere ist immernoch nur deine Behauptung. Und wenn du trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage keine Argumente nennen kannst die deine Behauptung untermauern dann macht das auch für mich den Eindruck dass das von dir nur wieder das übliche dumme Bashing ist. Wie gesagt, nur noch zum fremdschämen.


----------



## FeralKid (7. Dezember 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ähm nein tue ich nicht. Kann ich auch gar nicht weil ich beide Spiele wie gesagt nicht kenne. Also dichte dir da nicht wieder irgendwas dazu.
> Ich sagte nur dass man sowas nicht nur auf die kleinsten Gemeinsamkeiten runterbrechen sollte und der Schwierigkeitsgrad nichts mit komplexität zu tun hat.
> Dass das eine Spiel komplexer ist als das andere ist immernoch nur deine Behauptung. Und wenn du trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage keine Argumente nennen kannst die deine Behauptung untermauern dann macht das auch für mich den Eindruck dass das von dir nur wieder das übliche dumme Bashing ist. Wie gesagt, nur noch zum fremdschämen.


Finde ich nicht ok, so eine Behauptung deinerseits. Das würde  implizieren, dass ich hier ständig danaben liegen.
De Fakto habe ich hier aber schon etliche Diskussionen von gewissen Fanboy-Gruppierungen für mich entscheiden können. Deutlich mehr, als das ich mal daneben liegen würde und eben auch in Bereichen, die am Ende von der Sachlage her so klar waren, dass man mir nur noch zustimmen konnte, wie auch du es Bsp schon des öfteren getan hast. Andere widerum haben sich in peinlichen Ausflüchten verstrickt.

Also mal bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen, bevor man so blindlings um sich schlägt.

Ich habe in diesem Fall gesagt, dass ich mich nicht auf eine Schwachsinns-Diskussion einlasse und deswegen muss ich hier auch keine Gegenargumente liefern. Wenn er glauben will, das Sekiro ein ebenso seichtes Gameplay hat, wie GoW Ragnarök, nah dann soll er das eben glauben. Ich für meinen Teil weiß es nunmal besser, denn ich kenne beide Spiele. Aber es ist hier nicht mein Ziel, jeden einzelnen Usern mit meinen Ansichten und Wissen zu beglücken. Wenn andere sich das zur Aufgabe machen, nur zu. Aber sorry, das habe ich einfach nicht nötig. Deal with it. Da kannst du gerne von mir aus auch denken ich hätte keine Argumente für meine Ansicht. Gar kein Problem...so gesehen, bist du es allerdings eher, der ein Gefühl des fremdschämens verusacht, mit solch lächerlichen anfeindungen. Bei mir jedenfalls.
Also, fahr mal runter deine Hasskappe.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (7. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht ok, so eine Behauptung deinerseits. Das würde  implizieren, dass ich hier ständig danaben liegen.
> De Fakto habe ich hier aber schon etliche Diskussionen von gewissen Fanboy-Gruppierungen für mich entscheiden können. Deutlich mehr, als das ich mal daneben liegen würde und eben auch in Bereichen, die am Ende von der Sachlage her so klar waren, dass man mir nur noch zustimmen konnte, wie auch du es Bsp schon des öfteren getan hast.


Es geht nicht darum was richtig oder falsch ist. Es geht einfach nur um deine Art die du hier an den Tag legst. Das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur unterste Schublade und absolut peinlich.


----------



## FeralKid (7. Dezember 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum was richtig oder falsch ist. Es geht einfach nur um deine Art die du hier an den Tag legst. Das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur unterste Schublade und absolut peinlich.


Bei aller Liebe. Aber ich bin es hier nicht, der mit solch peinlichen Anfeindungen durch die gegen läuft mein kleiner... Fass dir mal lieber an die eigene Nase. Das du sowas nötig hast überrascht mich. Schlechter Tag für dich?


----------



## ElvisMozart (7. Dezember 2022)

Bringt doch nur ein Argument und ich bin ruhig 
Du reagierst hier auf jeden "Dreck", selbst in diesem Topic, aber jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr? Wieso wohl?
Gib doch einfach zu, dass du kein Argument hast. 
Du hast wahrscheinlich Sekiro nicht einmal gespielt, sonst kann ich mir deine Aussage nicht erklären.
Außer es ist halt wieder dein typisches Gebashe. Das würde deine Behauptung erklären


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Dezember 2022)

*Über 100 Beiträge* schon dieser Kindergarten hier


----------



## FeralKid (7. Dezember 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Bringt doch nur ein Argument und ich bin ruhig
> Du reagierst hier auf jeden "Dreck", selbst in diesem Topic, aber jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr? Wieso wohl?
> Gib doch einfach zu, dass du kein Argument hast.
> Du hast wahrscheinlich Sekiro nicht einmal gespielt, sonst kann ich mir deine Aussage nicht erklären.
> Außer es ist halt wieder dein typisches Gebashe. Das würde deine Behauptung erklären


Einfache Antwort: Nein.
Wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass du Sekiro nicht gespielt hast... Das Spiel ist zugänglicher als andere From Software Games, aber im Vergleich zu einem GoW R noch immer deutlich fordernder und ausgeklügelter, was die verschiedenen Spielstyle angeht, die es braucht um die Gegner zu bezwingen. Da ist eine ganz andere Art der Abwechslung drin. Dafür brauche ich jetzt auch keine Beispiele zu sammeln. Wer die Spiele kennt, der weiß das auch.... Herrje jetzt fange ich ja doch schon wieder an, die Arguemente zu bringen. Wie gesagt ist das hier aber eigentlich echt nicht notwendig.

Bei der konfusen Haltung von Rattlesnake allerdings gehts ihm ja anscheinend auch garnicht um den Inhalt meiner Aussage. Den scheint er nicht wirklich anzuzweifeln. Aber ich lasse mich nicht gern als überheblich oder sonst was darstellen, nur weil ich für mich entschieden habe, eine Diskussion mal nicht zuende zu führen. Das sehe ich gerade nicht als mein Problem an. Ganz einfach. Aber sich dann noch beklagen wollen, dass man in endlosen Diskussionen landet. Eieiei.
Um es mit den Worten von Uli Hoeness zu sagen: "eure schei** Stimmung - da seid ihr doch dafür verantwortlich..."


----------



## TheRattlesnake (7. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe. Aber ich bin es hier nicht, der mit solch peinlichen Anfeindungen durch die gegen läuft mein kleiner... Fass dir mal lieber an die eigene Nase. Das du sowas nötig hast überrascht mich. Schlechter Tag für dich?


Jaja, Du bist nie etwas. Immer nur die anderen. Kennt man von dir ja auch schon zu genüge. 



FeralKid schrieb:


> Bei der konfusen Haltung von Rattlesnake allerdings gehts ihm ja anscheinend auch garnicht um den Inhalt meiner Aussage. Den scheint er nicht wirklich anzuzweifeln. Aber ich lasse mich nicht gern als überheblich oder sonst was darstellen, nur weil ich für mich entschieden habe, eine Diskussion mal nicht zuende zu führen.


Ich beziehe mich mit meinen letzten Aussagen nicht nur auf diesen Thread hier. Eher auf die ganzen letzten Jahre die ich dich hier und vorher im Gamesaktuell Forum schon kenne. In den letzten Monaten ist es mit dir allerdings noch eine ganze Ecke schlimmer geworden.

Ich glaube ich setze dich erstmal auf die Ignorliste. Habe auf dein dümmliches Fanboygesülze jeden Tag echt kein Bock mehr.


----------



## FeralKid (7. Dezember 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Jaja, Du bist nie etwas. Immer nur die anderen. Kennt man von dir ja auch schon zu genüge.
> 
> 
> Ich beziehe mich mit meinen letzten Aussagen nicht nur auf diesen Thread hier. Eher auf die ganzen letzten Jahre die ich dich hier und vorher im Gamesaktuell Forum schon kenne. In den letzten Monaten ist es mit dir allerdings noch eine ganze Ecke schlimmer geworden.
> ...


Ich mache hier nicht die Anschuldigungen, sondern du.
Ausser vielleicht mit meinem letzten Satz im Post davor - aber das finde ich dann in diesem Fall einfach auch berechtigt.

Gamesaktuell? Ist tot, falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte. Frag dich mal warum. Die "Community" (es waren ja eigentlich immer schon nur eine Hand voll Personen) war toxisch ohne ende. Auch noch lange nachdem ich dort nichts mehr zu suchen hatte. Die haben sich selbst zugrunde gerichtet. Sicher nicht mein Bier.

Die Fanboys von dort scheinen jetzt aber leider hier auf PCGames gelandet zu sein.


----------



## Garfield1980 (7. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort: Nein.
> Wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass du Sekiro nicht gespielt hast... Das Spiel ist zugänglicher als andere From Software Games, aber im Vergleich zu einem GoW R noch immer deutlich fordernder und ausgeklügelter, was die verschiedenen Spielstyle angeht, die es braucht um die Gegner zu bezwingen. Da ist eine ganz andere Art der Abwechslung drin. Dafür brauche ich jetzt auch keine Beispiele zu sammeln. Wer die Spiele kennt, der weiß das auch.... *Herrje jetzt fange ich ja doch schon wieder an, die Arguemente zu bringen.* Wie gesagt ist das hier aber eigentlich echt nicht notwendig.


Leider konnte ich kein Argument finden, du sagst nur das es so ist, aber nicht warum.

Das Elvis die Platin in Sekiro hat kann ich bestätigen.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Die Fanboys von dort scheinen jetzt aber leider hier auf PCGames gelandet zu sein.


Ja, leider


----------



## FeralKid (7. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich kein Argument finden, du sagst nur das es so ist, aber nicht warum.
> 
> Das Elvis die Platin in Sekiro hat kann ich bestätigen.


Ich werde wohl kaum anfangen, die unterschiedlichen Verhaltensweisen der Bose und Gegner von Sekiro aufzuzählen. Das es diese Gibt sollte doch jedem der das Spiel kennt bekannt sein. Und wo sind diese bei GoW R? Vor allem in dieser Form? Bitte mal aufzählen...


----------



## Garfield1980 (7. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl kaum anfangen, die unterschiedlichen Verhaltensweisen der Bose und Gegner von Sekiro aufzuzählen. Das es diese Gibt sollte doch jedem der das Spiel kennt bekannt sein. Und wo sind diese bei GoW R? Vor allem in dieser Form? Bitte mal aufzählen...


Weil du keine Argumente lieferst soll ich das jetzt für dich tun XD Hab Sekiro nicht lange genug gespielt um beide Spiele vergleichen zu können, vertraue da auf Elvis Urteil, weil ich weiß, dass er Sekiro auswendig kennt und im Gegensatz zu dir, auch God of War Ragnarök gezockt hat.


----------



## ElvisMozart (7. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Das Elvis die Platin in Sekiro hat kann ich bestätigen.


Ich hab sogar die Hälfte der Boss-Rushes gemacht, die nachträglich per Update kamen!!!!
Sekiro ist Liebe ! 😍

Nachtrag:
btw. wo ist denn Sekiro zugänglicher als andere From-Spiele? Kenne genug Souls-Fans, die rumheulen, weil man nur auf einen Kampfstil beschränkt ist und  nicht gescheid leveln kann um es sich einfacher zu machen. Das ist ja eher das Gegenteil von "zugänglich".
 Mich würde jetzt auch interessieren, welche anderen Spielstile es in Sekiro gibt?


----------



## Garfield1980 (7. Dezember 2022)

Fand den Spielstil in Sekiro ziemlich eingeschränkt, was auch der Grund war, warum ich nach 8 Stunden aufgehört habe, weil ich mit der vorgegebenen Richtung nicht klar kam. Unter den zugänglicheren Souls Spielen fallen bei mir eher Dark Souls 3, Bloodborne und Elden Ring. Sekiro fand ich dagegen sehr sperrig.


----------



## FeralKid (7. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Weil du keine Argumente lieferst soll ich das jetzt für dich tun XD Hab Sekiro nicht lange genug gespielt um beide Spiele vergleichen zu können, vertraue da auf Elvis Urteil, weil ich weiß, dass er Sekiro auswendig kennt und im Gegensatz zu dir, auch God of War Ragnarök gezockt hat.


Nene, mal nich den Spieß umdrehen. Schön Argumente liefern. Ich höre?!😃

Eigentlich unnötig es zu betonen, aber hier mal ein paar facts zum Gameplay von Sekiro, die es schon stark von Gameplay von GoWR unterscheiden:
"Da man sich aber an den Animationen des Gegners orientieren muss, um die Art der Attacke zu erkennen und angemessen reagieren zu können, stört die Schriftzeicheneinblendung manchmal mehr, als dass sie hilft. Davon abgesehen sind die Duelle in Sekiro wahnsinnig spannend, spaßig und befriedigend - wenn die Funken von den Klingen springen, während man jeden Hieb eines Bosses mühelos ablenkt, fühlt man sich wie ein echter Schwertmeister. Dazu kommen die zig Kombo-Optionen, auch durch den Einsatz der Sekundärwaffen. Insgesamt ist das Kampfsystem zwar weniger variantenreich als in einem Dark Souls, bei dem ja etwa auch reine Mage-Builds möglich sind, aber dafür fallen auch jede Menge nutzlose Waffen und Spezialisierungen weg."

Quelle: test auf pcgames

Wo bitte bietet ein GoWR denn ansatzweise diese Vielfalt im Kampfsystem? Und wo verlangt ein casual wie God of war Ragnarök einem auch nur ansatzweise soviel Geschick ab? Ich kenne das kampfsystem von God of war ragnarök gut, obwohl ich es lediglich im let's play gesehen habe. Ich finde es genauso langweilig und eintönig wie der Streamer "die Prototypen". Wenn es dir anders geht: herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

So. Aber jetzt: Argumente bitte.


----------



## ElvisMozart (7. Dezember 2022)

@FeralKid
"Das Kampfsystem ist weniger variantenreich".  

Dann zitierst du auch noch einen Absatz, den es so ähnlich auch in GoW gibt.


> "Da man sich aber an den Animationen des Gegners orientieren muss, um die Art der Attacke zu erkennen und angemessen reagieren zu können, stört die Schriftzeicheneinblendung manchmal mehr, als dass sie hilft


In GoW erkennst du genauso an der Animation des Gegners, was er jetzt für ne Attacke einsetzen wird. Da wird halt kein Schriftzeichen eingeblendet, sondern unterschiedlich gefärbte Kreise. Dann heißt es genauso ausweichen, parieren oder kontern 



> Dazu kommen die zig Kombo-Optionen, auch durch den Einsatz der Sekundärwaffen.


Stell dir vor, GoW bietet genauso Kombo-Optionen und davon sogar noch mehr als Sekiro.  Du hast drei Hauptwaffen, die du alle jeweils im Nah- sowie im Fernkampf nutzen kannst. Dazu leichte oder schwere Angriffe. Jede davon bietet dir dazu auch noch verschiedene Kombo-Attacken an. Die Sekundärwaffen in Sekiro bieten nicht einmal richtige Kombos. Das ist einfach nur eine Attacke und das war's im Prinzip. In GoW kannst du auch nicht nur eine Kampffähigkeit/Spezialangriff, wie bei Sekiro, ausrüsten, sondern sogar jeweils 2 pro Waffe. Einmal für einen schnellen und einmal für eine schweren Angriff. Da ist doch keine Aussage dabei, die deine Behauptung stützt  



> Wo bitte bietet ein GoWR denn ansatzweise diese Vielfalt im Kampfsystem? Und wo verlangt ein casual wie God of war Ragnarök einem auch nur ansatzweise soviel Geschick ab? Ich kenne das kampfsystem von God of war ragnarök gut, obwohl ich es lediglich im let's play gesehen habe. Ich finde es genauso langweilig und eintönig wie der Streamer "die Prototypen". Wenn es dir anders geht: herzlichen Glückwunsch.


Nein, du kennst es anscheinend nicht gut, sonst würdest du solche Aussagen auch nicht raushauen 
Wie gesagt, einfach mal die Berserker oder Valkyren angehen. Für die braucht man auch auf dem leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad "Geschick", selbst mit 'nem guten Build.
Sonst einfach mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad hochdrehen. Dann sind auch die kleineren Gegner nicht mehr ganz so einfach. Ähnlich wie bei den Souls Spielen 

Btw. braucht man auch bei einem Souls Spiel nicht viel  "Geschick", wenn man maßlos überlevelt ist. Nur so als kleine Bemerkung, weil du mit den FromSoftware-Spielen anscheinend nicht so vertraut bist.


----------



## Garfield1980 (7. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Nene, mal nich den Spieß umdrehen. Schön Argumente liefern. Ich höre?!😃
> 
> Eigentlich unnötig es zu betonen, aber hier mal ein paar facts zum Gameplay von Sekiro, die es schon stark von Gameplay von GoWR unterscheiden:
> "Da man sich aber an den Animationen des Gegners orientieren muss, um die Art der Attacke zu erkennen und angemessen reagieren zu können, stört die Schriftzeicheneinblendung manchmal mehr, als dass sie hilft. Davon abgesehen sind die Duelle in Sekiro wahnsinnig spannend, spaßig und befriedigend - wenn die Funken von den Klingen springen, während man jeden Hieb eines Bosses mühelos ablenkt, fühlt man sich wie ein echter Schwertmeister. Dazu kommen die zig Kombo-Optionen, auch durch den Einsatz der Sekundärwaffen. Insgesamt ist das Kampfsystem zwar weniger variantenreich als in einem Dark Souls, bei dem ja etwa auch reine Mage-Builds möglich sind, aber dafür fallen auch jede Menge nutzlose Waffen und Spezialisierungen weg."
> ...


God of War Ragnarök bietet 3 verschiedene Waffen die sich anders spielen, unterschiedlichen Move Sets haben und im Fern und Nahkampf verwendet werden können. Dazu kommen verschiedene Schilde mit unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten. Jede der 3 Waffen hat einen eigenen Skill Tree mit dem sich neue Moves/Kombos freischalten lassen. Es gibt zusätzlich Element Angriffe und Element Kombos (Blitz, Feuer, Eis, ...) und viele verschiedene Runen zum einsetzen, wo man dann jeweils 2 Spezialangriffe hat. Bei 3 Waffen sind wir dann bei 6 Spezialangriffen. Es gibt 3 verschiedene Rage Fähigkeiten zwischen denen man wechseln kann.

Dann gibt es noch die Begleiter Fähigkeiten mit denen man zum Beispiel gegnerische Angriffe unterbrechen kann, Element Schaden verursacht oder Gegner betäubt und der Begleiter hat noch einen Spezialangriff, von denen es auch mehrere zur Auswahl gibt. 

Man muss bei den Angriffen der Gegner darauf achten, ob man blocken, kontern, oder ausweichen muss, erkennt man gut anhand der farbigen Symbole, dann ist aber immer noch Timing erforderlich.

Der mittlere Schwierigkeitsgrad ist bereits herausfordernd (vor allem bei den optionalen Bossen) aber spätestens auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden muss man die Angriffsmuster der Bosse und Mini Bosse lernen. Damit hab ich noch nicht einmal alles aufgezählt.


----------



## FeralKid (8. Dezember 2022)

Und doch bleibt GoW ein Casualgame, wo simple Buttonmashing an vielen stellen ausreicht. Wie im Text von Sekiro ja beschrieben geht es eben nicht nur um die Vielzahl der Attacken, sondern um das perfekt gebalancede Kampfstystem selbst. Da spielt Sekiro in einer anderen Liga als GoW. Bei Sekiro gehts halt darum, sich wirklich auf das Kampfsystem einzulassen, perfektes Timing zwischen blocken und Angriff herzustellen und jeden Gegner neu kennenzulernen. Das ist bei God of War einfach nicht so. War beim ersten nicht so und auch Ragnarök stellt da wenig ansprüche an ein augeklügeltes Gameplay. Beispiel: Gothman Knight erlaubt dir Kombimöglichkeiten im Kampf ohne Ende. Aber alles ist super simpel umgesetzt, gelingt ohne sich großartig drauf einlassen zu müssen, und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ist es auch völlig egal mit welchen Attacken du einem Gegner einheizt. GoW ist hier eindeutig näher an einem Gotham Knights, als an einem From Software Titel wie Sekiro.


----------



## Garfield1980 (8. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Und doch bleibt GoW ein Casualgame, wo simple Buttonmashing an vielen stellen ausreicht.


Das trifft auf Standard Gegner zu, aber nicht auf Bosse, Mini Bosse und vor allem nicht die optionalen Bosse. Und selbst bei den Standard Gegner trifft es nur auf den leichten und mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad zu, bei den höheren kommt man mit Buttonsmashing nicht weit.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Wie im Text von Sekiro ja beschrieben geht es eben nicht nur um die Vielzahl der Attacken,


Im Kommentar davor ging es dir noch um die Vielfalt des Kampfsystems.


FeralKid schrieb:


> sondern um das perfekt gebalancede Kampfstystem selbst. Da spielt Sekiro in einer anderen Liga als GoW. Bei Sekiro gehts halt darum, sich wirklich auf das Kampfsystem einzulassen, perfektes Timing zwischen blocken und Angriff herzustellen und jeden Gegner neu kennenzulernen. Das ist bei God of War einfach nicht so. War beim ersten nicht so und auch Ragnarök stellt da wenig ansprüche an ein augeklügeltes Gameplay.


Auch bei God of War Ragnarök kommt es auf das erkennen des gegnerischen Angriffs und auf das Timing an, ob man einen Angriff, blocken, ausweichen, oder parieren muss. Es gibt viele Bosse die man nur mit der richtigen Strategie besiegen kann.

Ich glaube dein Streaming Freund hat es auf leicht gespielt und die optionalen Bosse ausgelassen. Außerdem kann man das Kampfsystem nicht anhand des schauens eines Let`s Play beurteilen. Damit disqualifiziert man sich selbst.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Beispiel: Gothman Knight erlaubt dir Kombimöglichkeiten im Kampf ohne Ende. Aber alles ist super simpel umgesetzt, gelingt ohne sich großartig drauf einlassen zu müssen, und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ist es auch völlig egal mit welchen Attacken du einem Gegner einheizt. GoW ist hier eindeutig näher an einem Gotham Knights, als an einem From Software Titel wie Sekiro.


Vergleichst du jetzt echt das Kampfsystem von God of War mit einem  Freeflow-Kampfsystem? XD

Wir werden wohl nicht mehr auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen und drehen uns nur noch im Kreis.


----------



## Garfield1980 (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mittlerweile auch Zweifel das du Sekiro jemals gespielt hast, wenn du dich bei deinem Argument auf einen Artikel berufen musst, statt dich selbst zum Spiel zu  äußern.


----------



## FeralKid (8. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile auch Zweifel das du Sekiro jemals gespielt hast, wenn du dich bei deinem Argument auf einen Artikel berufen musst, statt dich selbst zum Spiel zu  äußern.


Den Artikel habe ich genommen, um Subjektivität auszuschließen. In deiner Meinung schwingt sie stark mit.
Ich gehe eher mit der Objektivität des Artikels hier auf pcgames.


----------



## McTrevor (8. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Und doch bleibt GoW ein Casualgame, wo simple Buttonmashing an vielen stellen ausreicht.


Da du dich nun auch über den ersten Teil äußerst, enttarnst Du Deine These als absoluten Unfug. Wenn Du das Spiel nur aus einem Let's Play auf leichtestem Schwierigkeitsgrad kennst, solltest Du vielleicht Mal den Bagger halten. Mit Button Mashing überlebt man nicht Mal den Tutorial Fight, der die Steuerung erklärt.


----------



## Garfield1980 (8. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Den Artikel habe ich genommen, um Subjektivität auszuschließen. In deiner Meinung schwingt sie stark mit.
> Ich gehe eher mit der Objektivität des Artikels hier auf pcgames.


Tests sind nie völlig objektiv, dass ist garnicht möglich. Zwar versuchen Tester immer eine neutrale Meinung zu haben, die subjektive Wahrnehmung und Meinung spielt trotzdem auch immer eine Rolle in Tests. Deshalb gibt es auch Wertungen die stark auseinander gehen.

Davon abgesehen habe ich den Auszug des Test auch nicht angezweifelt. Mir wäre es einfach lieber gewesen, wenn du in der Lage wärst, es selbst zu beschreiben, um zu zeigen, dass du auch Ahnung hast, von dem was du behauptest und nicht einfach Copy und Paste betreibst, ohne es selbst gespielt zu haben.


----------



## FeralKid (8. Dezember 2022)

Tja und genau deswegen wollte ich diese endlos Diskussion ja auch vermeiden... Aber es wird ja immer weiter gedrängt, bis man schließlich doch, zu keinem Konsenz kommt. Fanboyism at it's best. 😂


McTrevor schrieb:


> Da du dich nun auch über den ersten Teil äußerst, enttarnst Du Deine These als absoluten Unfug. Wenn Du das Spiel nur aus einem Let's Play auf leichtestem Schwierigkeitsgrad kennst, solltest Du vielleicht Mal den Bagger halten. Mit Button Mashing überlebt man nicht Mal den Tutorial Fight, der die Steuerung erklärt.


😂


----------



## Garfield1980 (8. Dezember 2022)

Sonst bist du dir auch nicht für endlos Diskussionen zu Schade, sobald jemand XBOX/Microsoft kritisiert


----------



## ElvisMozart (9. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Den Artikel habe ich genommen, um Subjektivität auszuschließen. In deiner Meinung schwingt sie stark mit.
> Ich gehe eher mit der Objektivität des Artikels hier auf pcgames.


Nur gut, dass der der Artikel nicht mal zustimmt 



> perfektes Timing zwischen blocken und Angriff herzustellen und jeden Gegner neu kennenzulernen


Entscheide dich mal. Das was du beschreibst, hat nix mit Komplexität zu tun. Das Kampfsystem konzentriert sich auf's wesentliche. Man hat nicht mal ne Unterscheidung zwischen schweren und leichten Angriffen. Es geht um Reflexe und Timing. Das schreibe ich übrigens  schon die ganze Zeit 
Wenn man das drauf hat, dann muss man auch nicht jeden Gegner "neu" kennen lernen. Bis auf den Affen und den Feuerdämon kämpfen die Gegner auch alle recht ähnlich.  Es geht einfach nur darum die Haltung down zu bekommen. So schafft man den ein oder anderen Boss auch im First-Try 

Wenn du schon so viel wert auf "Objektivität" legst, dann solltest du dir vllt auch mal den PC-Games Test von Ragnarök durchlesen. Da steht so ziemlich genau das Gegenteil von dem drin, was du hier ständig behauptest 


> Seid aber versichert, dass all die Verbesserungen eine neue *Dynamik i*n die Kämpfe bringen, die das Gameplay noch runder als im Vorgänger wirken lassen. Um all das zu nutzen, glänzt das Spiel zudem mit einer deutlich gestiegenen Gegnervielfalt. Die Feinde unterscheiden sich nicht nur im Aussehen, sondern auch in der Art und Weise wie sie kämpfen. So *müssen Axt, Klingen, Schild und Skills wieder sinnvoll kombiniert werden, um erfolgreich zu sein.*
> 
> Das gilt natürlich besonders bei stärkeren Gegnern wie Bossen. Bei diesen mächtigen Widersachern fährt das Spiel eine ganze Palette an *unterschiedlichen Herausforderunge*n auf. Die Bosse im Verlauf der Haupthandlung sind in erster Linie spektakulär inszeniert. *Wer auch spielerisch bis zum allerletzten gefordert werden will, kann sich noch diversen optionalen Oberbösewichten in den Weg stellen. Besonders die Berserkerseelen, dem Äquivalent zu den Walküren im Vorgänger, verlangen selbst Profis alles ab.*


Das sind genau die Argumente, die Garfield und ich ständig bringen und die du einfach nur ignorierst.

Bei dir wird mit jedem Satz deutlich, dass du weder das eine noch das andere Spiel gezockt hast. Einfach mal akzeptieren, dass man keine Ahnung hat. Man kann nicht immer gewinnen


----------



## FeralKid (10. Dezember 2022)

Und sonst so? 🙂


----------



## ElvisMozart (10. Dezember 2022)

@FeralKid 
Keine Ahnung ... was willst noch wissen? 😊
Einfach fragen, wenn du was zu den Spielen wissen willst


----------



## FeralKid (12. Dezember 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> @FeralKid
> Keine Ahnung ... was willst noch wissen? 😊
> Einfach fragen, wenn du was zu den Spielen wissen willst



Wen, Dich....?
Nö.


----------



## ElvisMozart (12. Dezember 2022)

@FeralKid
Kannst ja auch Garfield fragen.
Der hat immerhin eines der beiden Spiel gespielt 

Nachtrag:
Was sagst eig. zu dem zitierten Teil des Ragnarök-Artikels?
Die "objektive" Meinung des Autors unterscheidet sich ja schon sehr stark von deiner


----------

